# The essential Baroque collection



## Bgroovy2

I guess that when talking about the baroque era, the most common names are Handel, Bach and Pachelbel: as they should be. This being stated from the begining, I am interested hearing your input about Baroque music that you beleive to be highly representative of that period whether it be because of ornimintation, counterpoint, fugue, vocal style, or instumentation no matter how obscure the composer may be.

This period is the one that I find most beautiful and inspiring of all classical music styles. At this time, I am expanding my music collection and am looking forward to hearing your recomendations!

Peace


----------



## Elgarian

Bgroovy2 said:


> This period is the one that I find most beautiful and inspiring of all classical music styles. At this time, I am expanding my music collection and am looking forward to hearing your recomendations!


I'm still deeply engrossed in my explorations, and really quite overwhelmed by the quantity of fine recordings available. I would add to your shortlist of essential composers Lully, Rameau, Charpentier and Couperin.

You can follow a trail of CD reviews, comments, and general oh-wow-gosh-listen-to-this enthusiasm in the following threads:

Handel operas and cantatas

Collections of Handel arias

French baroque

And also, not forgetting this one:

Deutsche Harmonia Mundi 50 CD bargain box


----------



## Artemis

Bgroovy2 said:


> I guess that when talking about the baroque era, the most common names are Handel, Bach and Pachelbel: as they should be.


Arguably the top 10 composer names in the baroque era are:

Bach (1685-1750); Handel (1685-1759) ; Vivaldi (1678-1741); Purcell (1659-1695); Rameau (1683-1764); Lully (1632-1687); Couperin (1668-1733); D. Scarlatti (1685-1757); Telemann (1681-1767); Corelli (1653-1713)

To get some idea of their most popular works you might look at the ArkivMusic website. Select a composer and it will come up with a list of their most popular works. If you want a list of works which is arguably a bit more "cerebral" (i.e. selections by a group of fans using some objective criteria), you might consider the following works for Bach, Handel, Vivaldi as set out on another music forum's website.

*J S Bach*:

1. Mass in B minor 2. St. Matthew Passion 3. Well-Tempered Clavier 4. Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor 5. Goldberg Variations 6. Violin Partita No. 2 in D minor 7. Concerto for 2 Violins in D minor 8. Brandenburg Concerto No. 2 in F major 9. Brandenburg Concerto No. 5 in D major 10. Toccata and Fugue in D minor

*Handel*

1. Messiah 2. Water Music 3. Music for the Royal Fireworks 4. Four Coronation Anthems 5. Judas Maccabeus 6. Concerto Grosso in B flat major, Op. 6, No. 7 7. Solomon 8. Organ Concerto No. 13 in F "Cuckoo" 9. Julius Caesar 10. Concerto Grosso in G minor, Op. 6, No. 6

*Vivaldi*

1. Four Seasons 2. Gloria, RV 589 3. L'estro armonico 4. Mandolin Concerto in C major 5. Flute C. in F major, Op. 10/2, RV 433 6. Flute C. in G minor, Op. 10/1, RV 439 7. Double Trumpet Concerto in C major 8. Lute Concerto in D major, RV93 9. Double Mandolin Concerto in G major 10. Credo in E minor


----------



## Weston

Pachelbel? Not in my opinion.

People seem to gravitate toward the end of the baroque era, but let's not dismiss the long earlier period with some fantastic composers.

Claudio Monteverdi
Henrich Schutz (hey, I'm too lazy to get the two dots over the "u")
Archangelo Corelli
Jan Pieterszoon Sweelinck
Girolamo Frescobaldi

Some of my favorites from the later period:

Domenico Scarlatti - sounds like no one else before or after.
Georg Phillip Telemann - possibly the most prolific composer ever.
Jean-Philippe Rameau - said to be a bit unpleasant, his music is far from it. The Dardanus suite locked me into baroque for a couple of decades.

I'll stop there, though I have many more.


----------



## Sid James

I'd like to add *Buxtehude*, the Danish Bach.


----------



## Bgroovy2

Thank you all for your wonderful suggestions. I have a lot to work with now, again, thank you!


----------



## Mirror Image

I'm not a Baroque fan by stretch of the word, but I saw this set:










Here is the contents of this set:

CD 1

ASTORGA - Stabat Mater

PERGOLESI - Confitebor

DURANTE - Magnificat

Freiburger Barockorchester

Thomas Hengelbrock

CD 2

BACH

Concertos pour hautbois § Double-concerto

Camerata Köln

CD 3

BACH

Variations Goldberg

Gustav Leonhardt, clavecin

CD 4

BACH

L'Offrande Musicale

Barthold Kuijken

Sigiswald Kuijken

Wieland Kuijken

Robert Kohnen

CD 5

BACH

Motets

Cantus Cölln

CD 6-7

BACH

Messe en si mineur

Freiburger Barockorchester

Thomas Hengelbrock

CD 8

BACH / VIVALDI

Ouvertures, Symphonies, Concertos

Thomas Hengelbrock

CD 9-10

BACH

Suites pour violoncelle solo

Hidemi Suzuki

CD 11

BAROCCO ESPAOL

Literes / Duron

Martha Almajano

Al Ayre Espanol

CD 12

Le violoncelle au 17ème Siècle

FRESCOBALDI

GABRIELLI

JACCHINI

ANTONII

Anner Bylsma

CD 13

BIBER

Requiem à 15

STEFFANI

Stabat Mater

Gustav Leonhardt

CD 14

BOCCHERINI

Concertos pour violoncelle

Symphonies

Tafelmusik

Anner Bylsma

CD 15

BUXTEHUDE

Sonates

Capriccio Stravagante

Skip Sempé

CD 16

CACCINI

Le Nuove Musiche

Jordi Savall

Montserrat Figueras

Schola Cantorum Basiliensis

CD 17

COUPERIN

La Sultane

Skip Sempé

CD 18

FACCO

Pensieri adriarmonici

6 Concerti Op.1

L'Arte Dell'Arco

CD 19

FORQUERAY

Pièces de viole et de clavecin

Jay Bernfeld

Skip Sempe

CD 20

FRESCOBALDI

Messa della Domenica

Canticum

Lorenzo Ghielmi

CD 21

FRESCOBALDI

Messe de la Madone

Canticum

CD 22

GLUCK

Les Chinoises

Un Opéra-Sérénade

Anne Sofie von Otter

Schola Cantorum Basiliensis

René Jacobs

CD 23

LASSUS

Musica Dei Donum

Lauda Sion Salvatorem

Missa « Puisque j'ay perdu »

à 4 voix

Pro Cantione Antiqua

CD 24

LASSUS

Requiem à 5

Magnificat

Pro Cantione Antiqua

CD 25

LITERES

Los Elementos

Opéra harmonique

Al Ayre Espanol

CD 26

LULLY

Divertissements

Capriccio Stravagante

Skip Sempé

CD 27

MACHAUT - Messe à Notre-Dame

MAGNUS / LE CHANCELIER

Deller-Consort

Collegium Aureum

Alfred Deller

CD 28

KNÛPFER, SCHELLE, KUHNAU

Les Maîtres de la Chapelle St. Thomas avant J.-S. Bach

Cantus Cölln

CD 29

MARAIS

Fantaisie champêtre

Pieces in trio

Ensemble Rebel

CD 30

MONTEVERDI

Lamento d'Arianna

Combatimento di Trancrede et Clorinda

Capriccio Stravagante

Skip Sempé

CD 31-32

MONTEVERDI

Vêpres de la Vierge

Cantus Cölln

CD 33

PACHELBEL

BACH

Motets

Cantus Cölln

CD 34

PALESTRINA

Lamentations du Samedi Saint

Missa in duplicibus

Ensemble Gilles Binchois

Schola Cantorum Basiliensis

Dominique Vellard

CD 35

PERGOLESI

La Serva Padrona

Maddalena Bonifaccio

Siegmund Nimsgern

Collegium Aureum

CD 36

PURCELL

Dioclesian suite

HAENDEL

Concerto grosso

Il duello Amoroso

Freiburger Barockorchester

CD 37

PURCELL / LAWES

LOCKE / MATTEIS

English baroque music from the 17th Century,

pour flûte § clavecin

Pedro Memelsdorff

Andreas Staier

CD 38

RAMEAU

Hippolyte et Aricie

Suite pour orchestre

La Petite Bande

Sigiswald Kuijken

CD 39

RAMEAU

Platée et Dardanus

Suites

Nicholas McGegan

CD 40

RAMEAU

Pygmalion

La Petite Bande

Gustav Leonhardt

CD 41

REBEL

« Tombeau »

Les Sonates en trio

Ensemble Rebel

CD 42

SAINTE COLOMBE

Pièces pour viole de gambe

Hille Perl

CD 43

SCARLATTI

Cantates / Cantatas

David Daniels

Nicholas McGegan

CD 44

SCARLATTI

Passion selon St Jean

René Jacobs

Schola Cantorum Basiliensis

CD 45

TELEMANN

Concertos pour instruments à vent

Camerata Köln

CD 46

VIVALDI

Les quatre saisons

Freiburger Barockorchester

The Harp Consort

CD 47

VIVALDI

Avanti l'opera

Ouvertures d'Opéras oubliés

L'Arte dell'Arco

Christopher Hogwood

CD 48

VIVALDI

6 sonates pour violoncelle et basse continue

Anner Bylsma

Hidemi Suzuki

CD 49

ZELENKA

Missa dei Filii

Tafelmusik

CD 50

ZELENKA / PISENDEL

Concerti

Freiburger Barockorchester


----------



## Mirror Image

More detailed look (Part 1)

Deutsche Harmonia Mundi: 50 Years (1958-2008) [Box Set]

1.	Magnificat in B flat major 12:08
Composed by Francesco Durante
Performed by Freiburg Baroque Orchestra, Ann Monoyios and Balthasar Neumann Choir
Conducted by Thomas Hengelbrock
2.	Stabat Mater 29:57
Composed by Emanuele d'Astorga
Performed by Freiburg Baroque Orchestra, Ann Monoyios and Balthasar Neumann Choir
Conducted by Thomas Hengelbrock
3.	Confitebor, for soloists, chorus & orchestra 16:57
Composed by Giovanni Pergolesi
Performed by Freiburg Baroque Orchestra, Ann Monoyios and Balthasar Neumann Choir
Conducted by Thomas Hengelbrock
4.	Concerto for oboe & violin (or 2 violins), strings & continuo (reconstruction), BWV 1060R 13:32
Composed by Johann Sebastian Bach
Performed by Hajo Bass, Sabine Bauer, Ursula Bundies, Camerata Köln, Laura Johnson, Dane Roberts, Veronika Schepping, Nicholas Selo, Mary Utiger, Anke Vogelsanger and Hans-Peter Westermann
5.	Work(s): Oboe Concerto in F after BWV 49 & 169: Allegro 7:31
Composed by Johann Sebastian Bach
Performed by Hajo Bass, Sabine Bauer, Camerata Köln, Dane Roberts, Nicholas Selo, Mary Utiger and Hans-Peter Westermann
6.	Work(s): Oboe Concerto in F after BWV 49 & 169: Siciliano 5:27
Composed by Johann Sebastian Bach
Performed by Hajo Bass, Sabine Bauer, Camerata Köln, Dane Roberts, Nicholas Selo, Mary Utiger and Hans-Peter Westermann
7.	Work(s): Oboe Concerto in F after BWV 49 & 169: Allegro 6:20
Composed by Johann Sebastian Bach
Performed by Hajo Bass, Sabine Bauer, Camerata Köln, Dane Roberts, Nicholas Selo, Mary Utiger and Hans-Peter Westermann
8.	Concerto for oboe d'amore, strings & continuo in A major (reconstruction), BWV 1055R 13:45
Composed by Johann Sebastian Bach
Performed by Hajo Bass, Sabine Bauer, Camerata Köln, Dane Roberts, Nicholas Selo, Mary Utiger and Hans-Peter Westermann
9.	Concerto for oboe (or violin), strings & continuo in G minor (reconstruction), BWV 1056R 9:23
Composed by Johann Sebastian Bach
Performed by Hajo Bass, Sabine Bauer, Ursula Bundies, Camerata Köln, Laura Johnson, Dane Roberts, Veronika Schepping, Nicholas Selo, Mary Utiger, Anke Vogelsanger and Hans-Peter Westermann
10.	Goldberg Variations, for keyboard (Clavier-Übung IV), BWV 988 (BC L9) 47:05
Composed by Johann Sebastian Bach
Performed by Gustav Leonhardt
11.	The Musical Offering (Musikalisches Opfer), for keyboard and chamber instruments, BWV 1079 49:09
Composed by Johann Sebastian Bach
Performed by Robert Kohnen, Barthold Kuijken, Sigiswald Kuijken, Sigiswald Kuijken and Wieland Kuijken
12.	Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied, motet for chorus, BWV 225 (BC C1) 12:11
Composed by Johann Sebastian Bach
Performed by Cantus Cölln and Konrad Junghanel
Conducted by Konrad Junghanel
13.	Komm, Jesu, komm, motet for chorus & continuo, BWV 229 (BC C3) 8:08
Composed by Johann Sebastian Bach
Performed by Cantus Cölln and Konrad Junghanel
Conducted by Konrad Junghanel
14.	Jesu, meine Freude, motet for 5-part chorus, BWV 227 (BC C5) 18:28
Composed by Johann Sebastian Bach
Performed by Cantus Cölln and Konrad Junghanel
Conducted by Konrad Junghanel
15.	Der Geist hilft unser Schwachheit auf, motet for vocal soloists, chorus & continuo, BWV 226 (BC C2) 7:38
Composed by Johann Sebastian Bach
Performed by Cantus Cölln and Konrad Junghanel
Conducted by Konrad Junghanel
16.	Fürchte dich nicht, ich bin bei dir, motet for double chorus, BWV 228 (BC C4) 8:16
Composed by Johann Sebastian Bach
Performed by Cantus Cölln and Konrad Junghanel
Conducted by Konrad Junghanel
17.	Lobet den Herrn, alle Heiden, motet for chorus & organ, BWV 230 (BC C6) 6:14
Composed by Johann Sebastian Bach
Performed by Cantus Cölln and Konrad Junghanel
Conducted by Konrad Junghanel
18.	Mass in B minor, for soloists, chorus, & orchestra, BWV 232 (BC E1) 1:49:03
Composed by Johann Sebastian Bach
Performed by Freiburg Baroque Orchestra and Balthasar Neumann Choir
Conducted by Thomas Hengelbrock
19.	L' Olimpiade, opera in 3 acts, RV 725: Overture 5:45
Composed by Antonio Vivaldi
Performed by Freiburg Baroque Orchestra
Conducted by Thomas Hengelbrock
20.	Orchestral Suite No. 4 in D major, BWV 1069 19:14
Composed by Johann Sebastian Bach
Performed by Freiburg Baroque Orchestra and Balthasar Neumann Choir
Conducted by Thomas Hengelbrock
21.	Concerto ripieno (also Sinfonia), for strings & continuo in A major, RV 158 7:37
Composed by Antonio Vivaldi
Performed by Freiburg Baroque Orchestra
Conducted by Thomas Hengelbrock
22.	Cantata No. 42, "Am Abend aber desselbigen Sabbaths," BWV 42 (BC A63): Sinfonia 6:41
Composed by Johann Sebastian Bach
Performed by Freiburg Baroque Orchestra
Conducted by Thomas Hengelbrock
23.	Concerto for 4 violins, cello, strings & continuo in B minor ("L'estro armonico" No. 10) Op. 3/10, RV 580 8:40
Composed by Antonio Vivaldi
Performed by Freiburg Baroque Orchestra
Conducted by Thomas Hengelbrock
24.	Concerto for 3 harpsichords, strings & continuo in C major, BWV 1064 16:18
Composed by Johann Sebastian Bach
Performed by Freiburg Baroque Orchestra
Conducted by Thomas Hengelbrock
25.	Suite for solo cello No. 1 in G major, BWV 1007 17:42
Composed by Johann Sebastian Bach
Performed by Hidemi Suzuki
26.	Suite for solo cello No. 4 in E flat major, BWV 1010 23:44
Composed by Johann Sebastian Bach
Performed by Hidemi Suzuki
27.	Suite for solo cello No. 5 in C minor, BWV 1011 23:31
Composed by Johann Sebastian Bach
Performed by Hidemi Suzuki
28.	Suite for solo cello No. 3 in C major, BWV 1009 19:51
Composed by Johann Sebastian Bach
Performed by Hidemi Suzuki
29.	Suite for solo cello No. 2 in D minor, BWV 1008 20:54
Composed by Johann Sebastian Bach
Performed by Hidemi Suzuki
30.	Suite for solo cello No. 6 in D major, BWV 1012 30:24
Composed by Johann Sebastian Bach
Performed by Hidemi Suzuki
31.	Acis y Galatea, zarzuela: Seguidillas 1:33
Composed by Antonio Literes
Performed by Al Ayre Espanol
Conducted by Eduardo Lopez Banzo
32.	Acis y Galatea, zarzuela: Confiado gilguerillo 2:39
Composed by Antonio Literes
Performed by Al Ayre Espanol
Conducted by Eduardo Lopez Banzo
33.	Acis y Galatea, zarzuela: Monstruo, en quien ha sobrado 2:54
Composed by Antonio Literes
Performed by Al Ayre Espanol
Conducted by Eduardo Lopez Banzo
34.	Acis y Galatea, zarzuela: Pues del culto mi piedad 1:49
Composed by Antonio Literes
Performed by Al Ayre Espanol
Conducted by Eduardo Lopez Banzo
35.	Acis y Galatea, zarzuela: Azis dichoso 2:15
Composed by Antonio Literes
Performed by Al Ayre Espanol
Conducted by Eduardo Lopez Banzo
36.	Acis y Galatea, zarzuela: Coplas 2:52
Composed by Antonio Literes
Performed by Al Ayre Espanol
Conducted by Eduardo Lopez Banzo
37.	Ruede la Vola 1:24
Composed by Anonymous
Performed by Al Ayre Espanol
Conducted by Eduardo Lopez Banzo
38.	Veneno es de amor la envidia, zarzuela: Ondas, riscos, pezes, mares 2:57
Composed by Sebastián Durón
Performed by Al Ayre Espanol
Conducted by Eduardo Lopez Banzo
39.	El impossible mayor en amor le venze Amor: Donde vas 1:43
Composed by Sebastián Durón
Performed by Al Ayre Espanol
Conducted by Eduardo Lopez Banzo
40.	El impossible mayor en amor le venze Amor: Danae, cuya belleza 3:35
Composed by Sebastián Durón
Performed by Al Ayre Espanol
Conducted by Eduardo Lopez Banzo
41.	El impossible mayor en amor le venze Amor: Oye, escucha, aguarda, espera 4:13
Composed by Sebastián Durón
Performed by Al Ayre Espanol
Conducted by Eduardo Lopez Banzo
42.	Discurso de ecos 7:18
Composed by Anonymous
Performed by Al Ayre Espanol
Conducted by Eduardo Lopez Banzo
43.	Los Elementos, opera: "Deydad" que en el monte vipartido 2:43
Composed by Antonio Literes
Performed by Al Ayre Espanol
Conducted by Eduardo Lopez Banzo
44.	Los Elementos, opera: Ayamor 2:38
Composed by Antonio Literes
Performed by Al Ayre Espanol
Conducted by Eduardo Lopez Banzo
45.	Los Elementos, opera: Mas si fuese la planta fugitiva 2:16
Composed by Antonio Literes
Performed by Al Ayre Espanol
Conducted by Eduardo Lopez Banzo
46.	Cancion Franzesa 3:17
Composed by Anonymous
Performed by Al Ayre Espanol
Conducted by Eduardo Lopez Banzo
47.	El estrago en la fineza o Jupiter y Semele: Pues soy abejuela 4:11
Composed by Antonio Literes
Performed by Al Ayre Espanol
Conducted by Eduardo Lopez Banzo
48.	El estrago en la fineza o Jupiter y Semele: Afectuoso / Yo he de enmudecer 4:21
Composed by Antonio Literes
Performed by Al Ayre Espanol
Conducted by Eduardo Lopez Banzo
49.	El estrago en la fineza o Jupiter y Semele: Ven dulcissimo bien 3:16
Composed by Antonio Literes
Performed by Al Ayre Espanol
Conducted by Eduardo Lopez Banzo
50.	Diferencias sobre la gayta 3:46
Composed by Anonymous, Spanish
Performed by Al Ayre Espanol
Conducted by Eduardo Lopez Banzo
51.	In partitura, il primo libro della canzoni ... No.16, a due bassi, "detta la Saminiata", for instruments 2:15
Composed by Girolamo Frescobaldi
Performed by Anner Bylsma, Lidewy Scheifes, Bob van Asperen and Bob van Asperen
52.	In partitura, il primo libro della canzoni ... No.8, basso solo, "detta l'Ambitsiosa", for instruments 2:58
Composed by Girolamo Frescobaldi
Performed by Anner Bylsma, Lidewy Scheifes, Bob van Asperen and Bob van Asperen
53.	In partitura, il primo libro della canzoni ... No.15, a due bassi, "detta la Licuoratta", for instruments 3:01
Composed by Girolamo Frescobaldi
Performed by Anner Bylsma, Lidewy Scheifes, Bob van Asperen and Bob van Asperen
54.	Ricercar for cello solo No. 5 in C major 1:47
Composed by Domenico Gabrielli
Performed by Anner Bylsma, Lidewy Scheifes, Bob van Asperen and Bob van Asperen
55.	Canon for 2 cellos in D 2:03
Composed by Domenico Gabrielli
Performed by Anner Bylsma, Lidewy Scheifes, Bob van Asperen and Bob van Asperen
56.	Ricercar for cello solo No. 1 in G minor 1:30
Composed by Domenico Gabrielli
Performed by Anner Bylsma, Lidewy Scheifes, Bob van Asperen and Bob van Asperen
57.	Sonata for cello & continuo in G major 5:27
Composed by Domenico Gabrielli
Performed by Anner Bylsma, Lidewy Scheifes, Bob van Asperen and Bob van Asperen
58.	Ricercar for cello solo No. 4 in E flat major 3:57
Composed by Domenico Gabrielli
Performed by Anner Bylsma, Lidewy Scheifes, Bob van Asperen and Bob van Asperen
59.	Concerti Per Camera for violin, cello & continuo, Op 3: No. 10 in C major 3:59
Composed by Giuseppe Maria Jacchini
Performed by Anner Bylsma, Lidewy Scheifes, Bob van Asperen and Bob van Asperen
60.	Ricercar for cello solo No. 2 in A minor 8:42
Composed by Domenico Gabrielli
Performed by Anner Bylsma, Lidewy Scheifes, Bob van Asperen and Bob van Asperen
61.	Sonata da camera in A minor, for solo cello, Op. 1/8 2:43
Composed by Giuseppe Maria Jacchini
Performed by Anner Bylsma, Lidewy Scheifes, Bob van Asperen and Bob van Asperen
62.	Ricercar for cello solo No. 3 in D major 3:20
Composed by Domenico Gabrielli
Performed by Anner Bylsma, Lidewy Scheifes, Bob van Asperen and Bob van Asperen
63.	Sonata for cello & continuo in A major 4:48
Composed by Domenico Gabrielli
Performed by Anner Bylsma, Lidewy Scheifes, Bob van Asperen and Bob van Asperen
64.	Ricercar No. 3 in F major, for cello 2:20
Composed by Giovanni Battista Degli Antoni
Performed by Anner Bylsma, Lidewy Scheifes, Bob van Asperen and Bob van Asperen
65.	Ricercar No. 10 in G minor, for cello 3:35
Composed by Giovanni Battista Degli Antoni
Performed by Anner Bylsma, Lidewy Scheifes, Bob van Asperen and Bob van Asperen
66.	Concerti Per Camera for violin, cello & continuo, Op 3: No. 9 in G major 3:34
Composed by Giuseppe Maria Jacchini
Performed by Anner Bylsma, Lidewy Scheifes, Bob van Asperen and Bob van Asperen
67.	Ricercar for cello solo No. 6 in G major 3:42
Composed by Domenico Gabrielli
Performed by Anner Bylsma, Lidewy Scheifes, Bob van Asperen and Bob van Asperen
68.	Ricercar for cello solo No. 7 in D minor 4:55
Composed by Domenico Gabrielli
Performed by Anner Bylsma, Lidewy Scheifes, Bob van Asperen and Bob van Asperen
69.	La Milordine, gigue for cello & organ 3:10
Composed by Giuseppe Maria Jacchini
Performed by Anner Bylsma, Lidewy Scheifes, Bob van Asperen and Bob van Asperen
70.	Requiem à 15, for solo voices, chorus, orchestra & continuo, C. 7 38:21
Composed by Heinrich Ignaz Franz von Biber
Performed by Marta Almajano, John Elwes, Harry van der Kamp, Mark Padmore, Mieke van der Sluis, Frans Huijts, Netherlands Bach Society Chorus and Netherlands Bach Society Baroque Orchestra
Conducted by Gustav Leonhardt
71.	Stabat Mater, for 6 voices & organ 29:34
Composed by Agostino Steffani
Performed by Marta Almajano, John Elwes, Harry van der Kamp, Mark Padmore, Mieke van der Sluis, Netherlands Bach Society Chorus and Netherlands Bach Society Baroque Orchestra
Conducted by Gustav Leonhardt
72.	Cello Concerto in G major, G. 480 16:03
Composed by Luigi Boccherini
Performed by Anner Bylsma and Tafelmusik Baroque Orchestra
Conducted by Jeanne Lamon
73.	Symphony in B flat major, G. 497 (Op. 21/5) 16:20
Composed by Luigi Boccherini
Performed by Anner Bylsma and Tafelmusik Baroque Orchestra
Conducted by Jeanne Lamon
74.	Cello Concerto in D major, G. 483 (Op. 34) 18:03
Composed by Luigi Boccherini
Performed by Anner Bylsma and Tafelmusik Baroque Orchestra
Conducted by Jeanne Lamon
75.	Symphony in D minor ("La casa del diavolo"), G. 506 (Op. 12/4) 16:51
Composed by Luigi Boccherini
Performed by Anner Bylsma and Tafelmusik Baroque Orchestra
Conducted by Jeanne Lamon
76.	Passacaglia for organ in D minor, BuxWV 161 3:47
Composed by Dietrich Buxtehude
Performed by Capriccio Stravagante
Conducted by Skip Sempe
77.	Sonata for 2 violins, viola da gamba & harpsichord in D minor, Op. 1/6, BuxWV 257 8:14
Composed by Dietrich Buxtehude
Performed by Capriccio Stravagante
Conducted by Skip Sempe
78.	Sonata for viola da gamba, violone & continuo in D major, BuxWV 267 7:22
Composed by Dietrich Buxtehude
Performed by Capriccio Stravagante
Conducted by Skip Sempe
79.	Sonata for violin, viola da gamba & harpsichord in G minor, Op. 2/3, BuxWV 261 11:10
Composed by Dietrich Buxtehude
Performed by Capriccio Stravagante
Conducted by Skip Sempe
80.	Ciacona for organ in E minor, BuxWV 160 3:55
Composed by Dietrich Buxtehude
Performed by Capriccio Stravagante
Conducted by Skip Sempe
81.	Sonata for 2 violins, viola da gamba & harpsichord in F major, Op. 1/1, BuxWV 252 8:06
Composed by Dietrich Buxtehude
Performed by Capriccio Stravagante
Conducted by Skip Sempe
82.	Sonata for 2 violins, viola da gamba & continuo in C major, BuxWV 266 7:30
Composed by Dietrich Buxtehude
Performed by Capriccio Stravagante
Conducted by Skip Sempe
83.	Fried- und Freudenreiche Hinfahrt, cantata in 2 sections for SB voices, instruments & continuo, BuxWV 76 6:50
Composed by Dietrich Buxtehude
Performed by Capriccio Stravagante
Conducted by Skip Sempe
84.	Sonata for 2 violins, viola da gamba & harpsichord in G major, Op. 1/2, BuxWV 253 7:29
Composed by Dietrich Buxtehude
Performed by Capriccio Stravagante
Conducted by Skip Sempe
85.	Amor, ch'attendi, for voice & continuo 2:19
Composed by Giulio Caccini
Performed by Montserrat Figueras, Jordi Savall, Hopkinson Smith, Hopkinson Smith, Robert Clancy and Xenia Schindler
86.	Amor, io parto 3:17
Composed by Giulio Caccini
Performed by Montserrat Figueras, Jordi Savall, Hopkinson Smith, Hopkinson Smith, Robert Clancy and Xenia Schindler
87.	Tu ch' hai le penne, amore, for voice & continuo 3:10
Composed by Giulio Caccini
Performed by Montserrat Figueras, Jordi Savall, Hopkinson Smith, Hopkinson Smith, Robert Clancy and Xenia Schindler
88.	Non ha'l ciel cotanti lumi, for voice & continuo 2:41
Composed by Giulio Caccini
Performed by Montserrat Figueras, Jordi Savall, Hopkinson Smith, Hopkinson Smith, Robert Clancy and Xenia Schindler
89.	Alme luci beate 3:34
Composed by Giulio Caccini
Performed by Montserrat Figueras, Jordi Savall, Hopkinson Smith, Hopkinson Smith, Robert Clancy and Xenia Schindler
90.	Vedro'l mio sol 3:38
Composed by Giulio Caccini
Performed by Montserrat Figueras, Jordi Savall, Hopkinson Smith, Hopkinson Smith, Robert Clancy and Xenia Schindler
91.	Tutto'i di piango 6:53
Composed by Giulio Caccini
Performed by Montserrat Figueras, Jordi Savall, Hopkinson Smith, Hopkinson Smith, Robert Clancy and Xenia Schindler
92.	Dolcissimo sospiro, for voice & continuo 5:43
Composed by Giulio Caccini
Performed by Montserrat Figueras, Jordi Savall, Hopkinson Smith, Hopkinson Smith, Robert Clancy and Xenia Schindler
93.	Dalla porta d'oriente, for voice & continuo 1:58
Composed by Giulio Caccini
Performed by Montserrat Figueras, Jordi Savall, Hopkinson Smith, Hopkinson Smith, Robert Clancy and Xenia Schindler
94.	Amarilli mia bella, for voice & continuo (from "Le Nuove musiche") 2:17
Composed by Giulio Caccini
Performed by Montserrat Figueras, Jordi Savall, Hopkinson Smith, Hopkinson Smith, Robert Clancy and Xenia Schindler
95.	Movetevi a pieta 2:22
Composed by Giulio Caccini
Performed by Montserrat Figueras, Jordi Savall, Hopkinson Smith, Hopkinson Smith, Robert Clancy and Xenia Schindler
96.	Belle rose porporine, for voice & lute 2:41
Composed by Giulio Caccini
Performed by Montserrat Figueras, Jordi Savall, Hopkinson Smith, Hopkinson Smith, Robert Clancy and Xenia Schindler
97.	Queste lagrim'amare, for voice & continuo 4:19
Composed by Giulio Caccini
Performed by Montserrat Figueras, Jordi Savall, Hopkinson Smith, Hopkinson Smith, Robert Clancy and Xenia Schindler
98.	Torna deh torna 3:49
Composed by Giulio Caccini
Performed by Montserrat Figueras, Jordi Savall, Hopkinson Smith, Hopkinson Smith, Robert Clancy and Xenia Schindler
99.	Con le luci d'un bel ciglio 1:56
Composed by Giulio Caccini
Performed by Montserrat Figueras, Jordi Savall, Hopkinson Smith, Hopkinson Smith, Robert Clancy and Xenia Schindler
100.	La Sultane, for 2 violins & continuo 9:33
Composed by François Couperin
Performed by Jay Bernfeld and Capriccio Stravagante
Conducted by Skip Sempe
101.	Suite 1, for viola da gamba & continuo (Pièces de viole) 23:49
Composed by François Couperin
Performed by Jay Bernfeld and Capriccio Stravagante
Conducted by Skip Sempe
102.	Le Dodo, ou L'Amour au berceau, for harpsichord (Pièces de clavecin, III, 15e ordre) 5:29
Composed by François Couperin
Performed by Jay Bernfeld and Capriccio Stravagante
Conducted by Skip Sempe
103.	Suite 2, for viola da gamba & continuo (Pièces de viole) 14:56
Composed by François Couperin
Performed by Jay Bernfeld and Capriccio Stravagante
Conducted by Skip Sempe
104.	La superbe, for 2 violins & continuo 7:28
Composed by François Couperin
Performed by Jay Bernfeld and Capriccio Stravagante
Conducted by Skip Sempe
105.	Concerto à 5 in E minor, Op. 1/1 (Pensieri adriarmonici, Book 1) 9:51
Composed by Giacomo Facco
Performed by Frederico Guglielmo and L'Arte Dell'Arco
Conducted by Frederico Guglielmo
106.	Concerto à 5 in B flat major, Op. 1/2 (Pensieri adriarmonici, Book 1) 8:16
Composed by Giacomo Facco
Performed by Frederico Guglielmo and L'Arte Dell'Arco
Conducted by Frederico Guglielmo
107.	Concerto à 5 in E major, Op. 1/3 (Pensieri adriarmonici, Book 1) 6:06
Composed by Giacomo Facco
Performed by Frederico Guglielmo and L'Arte Dell'Arco
Conducted by Frederico Guglielmo
108.	Concerto à 5 in C minor, Op. 1/4 (Pensieri adriarmonici, Book 1) 12:41
Composed by Giacomo Facco
Performed by Frederico Guglielmo and L'Arte Dell'Arco
Conducted by Frederico Guglielmo
109.	Concerto à 5 in A major, Op. 1/5 (Pensieri adriarmonici, Book 1) 9:31
Composed by Giacomo Facco
Performed by Frederico Guglielmo and L'Arte Dell'Arco
Conducted by Frederico Guglielmo
110.	Concerto à 5 in F major, Op. 1/6 (Pensieri adriarmonici, Book 1) 11:15
Composed by Giacomo Facco
Performed by Frederico Guglielmo and L'Arte Dell'Arco
Conducted by Frederico Guglielmo
111.	Concerto for strings & continuo in G minor, RV 157 5:25
Composed by Antonio Vivaldi
Performed by Frederico Guglielmo and L'Arte Dell'Arco
Conducted by Frederico Guglielmo
112.	Suite for viol & continuo No. 1: Allemande La Laborde 5:07
Composed by Antoine Forqueray
Performed by Jay Bernfeld and Skip Sempe
113.	Suite for viol & continuo No. 1: La Cottin 3:25
Composed by Antoine Forqueray
Performed by Skip Sempe
114.	Suite for viol & continuo No. 1: La Portugaise 3:22
Composed by Antoine Forqueray
Performed by Jay Bernfeld and Skip Sempe
115.	Suite for viol & continuo No. 1: La Forqueray 2:46
Composed by Antoine Forqueray
Performed by Jay Bernfeld and Skip Sempe
116.	Suite for viol & continuo No. 3 (Pieces de viole & continuo, Book 1): La Regente 5:50
Composed by Antoine Forqueray
Performed by Jay Bernfeld and Skip Sempe
117.	Suite for viol & continuo No. 4 (Pieces de viole & continuo, Book 1): La Marella 2:50
Composed by Antoine Forqueray
Performed by Skip Sempe
118.	Suite for viol & continuo No. 4 (Pieces de viole & continuo, Book 1): Sarabande La d'Aubonne 4:25
Composed by Antoine Forqueray
Performed by Jay Bernfeld and Skip Sempe
119.	Suite for viol & continuo No. 3 (Pieces de viole & continuo, Book 1): La Ferrand 4:26
Composed by Antoine Forqueray
Performed by Jay Bernfeld and Skip Sempe


----------



## Mirror Image

More detailed look (Part 2):

120.	Suite for viol & continuo No. 1: La Couperin 3:29
Composed by Antoine Forqueray
Performed by Jay Bernfeld and Skip Sempe
121.	Suite for viol & continuo No. 2 (Pieces de viole & continuo, Book 1): Chaconne La Buisson 4:37
Composed by Antoine Forqueray
Performed by Jay Bernfeld and Skip Sempe
122.	Suite for viol & continuo No. 2 (Pieces de viole & continuo, Book 1): La Leclair 1:52
Composed by Antoine Forqueray
Performed by Skip Sempe
123.	Suite for viol & continuo No. 5: La Rameau 3:38
Composed by Antoine Forqueray
Performed by Jay Bernfeld and Skip Sempe
124.	Suite for viol & continuo No. 5: Jupiter 4:33
Composed by Antoine Forqueray
Performed by Jay Bernfeld and Skip Sempe
125.	Fiori Musicali de diverse compositioni..., 47 pieces for 4 parts: Toccata Avanti La Messa 1:13
Composed by Girolamo Frescobaldi
Performed by Lorenzo Ghielmi
Conducted by Christoph Erkens
126.	Fiori Musicali de diverse compositioni..., 47 pieces for 4 parts: Kyrie orbis factor 5:32
Composed by Girolamo Frescobaldi
Performed by Lorenzo Ghielmi and Canticum
Conducted by Christoph Erkens
127.	Fiori Musicali de diverse compositioni..., 47 pieces for 4 parts: Gloria 3:03
Composed by Girolamo Frescobaldi
Performed by Canticum
Conducted by Christoph Erkens
128.	Fiori Musicali de diverse compositioni..., 47 pieces for 4 parts: Canzon dopo la pistola 2:46
Composed by Girolamo Frescobaldi
Performed by Lorenzo Ghielmi
Conducted by Christoph Erkens
129.	Fiori Musicali de diverse compositioni..., 47 pieces for 4 parts: Credo (Credo 1) 4:11
Composed by Girolamo Frescobaldi
Performed by Canticum
Conducted by Christoph Erkens
130.	Fiori Musicali de diverse compositioni..., 47 pieces for 4 parts: Recercar dopo il Credo 2:44
Composed by Girolamo Frescobaldi
Performed by Lorenzo Ghielmi
Conducted by Christoph Erkens
131.	Fiori Musicali de diverse compositioni..., 47 pieces for 4 parts: Sanctus 1:29
Composed by Girolamo Frescobaldi
Performed by Canticum
Conducted by Christoph Erkens
132.	Fiori Musicali de diverse compositioni..., 47 pieces for 4 parts: Toccata chromaticha per le levatione 5:50
Composed by Girolamo Frescobaldi
Performed by Lorenzo Ghielmi
Conducted by Christoph Erkens
133.	Fiori Musicali de diverse compositioni..., 47 pieces for 4 parts: Agnus Dei 1:18
Composed by Girolamo Frescobaldi
Performed by Canticum
Conducted by Christoph Erkens
134.	Fiori Musicali de diverse compositioni..., 47 pieces for 4 parts: Canzon post il Comune 3:04
Composed by Girolamo Frescobaldi
Performed by Lorenzo Ghielmi
Conducted by Christoph Erkens
135.	Fiori Musicali de diverse compositioni..., 47 pieces for 4 parts: Ite Missa est 0:22
Composed by Girolamo Frescobaldi
Performed by Canticum
Conducted by Christoph Erkens
136.	Fiori Musicali de diverse compositioni..., 47 pieces for 4 parts: Toccata sopra i pedali 2:16
Composed by Girolamo Frescobaldi
Performed by Lorenzo Ghielmi
Conducted by Christoph Erkens
137.	Fiori Musicali de diverse compositioni..., 47 pieces for 4 parts: Invitatorium: Deus, in adjutorium 0:54
Composed by Girolamo Frescobaldi
Performed by Canticum
Conducted by Christoph Erkens
138.	Fiori Musicali de diverse compositioni..., 47 pieces for 4 parts: Versetten (Christe) 2:02
Composed by Girolamo Frescobaldi
Performed by Lorenzo Ghielmi
Conducted by Christoph Erkens
139.	Fiori Musicali de diverse compositioni..., 47 pieces for 4 parts: Antiphon: Dixit Dominus, Psalm 109, Antiphon 4:05
Composed by Girolamo Frescobaldi
Performed by Canticum
Conducted by Christoph Erkens
140.	Fiori Musicali de diverse compositioni..., 47 pieces for 4 parts: Versetten (Kyrie) 3:20
Composed by Girolamo Frescobaldi
Performed by Lorenzo Ghielmi
Conducted by Christoph Erkens
141.	Fiori Musicali de diverse compositioni..., 47 pieces for 4 parts: Hymnus: Lucis creator optime 3:47
Composed by Girolamo Frescobaldi
Performed by Lorenzo Ghielmi and Canticum
Conducted by Christoph Erkens
142.	Fiori Musicali de diverse compositioni..., 47 pieces for 4 parts: Antiphon: Serve nequam Magnificat 6:13
Composed by Girolamo Frescobaldi
Performed by Lorenzo Ghielmi and Canticum
Conducted by Christoph Erkens
143.	Fiori Musicali de diverse compositioni..., 47 pieces for 4 parts: Benedicamus Domino 0:55
Composed by Girolamo Frescobaldi
Performed by Canticum
Conducted by Christoph Erkens
144.	Fiori Musicali de diverse compositioni..., 47 pieces for 4 parts: Marian Antiphon: Salve Regina 2:39
Composed by Girolamo Frescobaldi
Performed by Canticum
Conducted by Christoph Erkens
145.	Fiori Musicali de diverse compositioni..., 47 pieces for 4 parts: Bergamasca 5:12
Composed by Girolamo Frescobaldi
Performed by Lorenzo Ghielmi
Conducted by Christoph Erkens
146.	Fiori Musicali de diverse compositioni..., 47 pieces for 4 parts: Toccata avanti la Messa 0:59
Composed by Girolamo Frescobaldi
Performed by Lorenzo Ghielmi and Canticum
Conducted by Christoph Erkens
147.	Fiori Musicali de diverse compositioni..., 47 pieces for 4 parts: Kyrie 5:34
Composed by Girolamo Frescobaldi
Performed by Lorenzo Ghielmi and Canticum
Conducted by Christoph Erkens
148.	Fiori Musicali de diverse compositioni..., 47 pieces for 4 parts: Gloria 3:18
Composed by Girolamo Frescobaldi
Performed by Lorenzo Ghielmi and Canticum
Conducted by Christoph Erkens
149.	Fiori Musicali de diverse compositioni..., 47 pieces for 4 parts: Canzon dopo la Pistola 1:45
Composed by Girolamo Frescobaldi
Performed by Lorenzo Ghielmi and Canticum
Conducted by Christoph Erkens
150.	Fiori Musicali de diverse compositioni..., 47 pieces for 4 parts: Credo - Credo VI 5:47
Composed by Girolamo Frescobaldi
Performed by Lorenzo Ghielmi and Canticum
Conducted by Christoph Erkens
151.	Fiori Musicali de diverse compositioni..., 47 pieces for 4 parts: Recercar dopo il Credo 2:31
Composed by Girolamo Frescobaldi
Performed by Lorenzo Ghielmi and Canticum
Conducted by Christoph Erkens
152.	Fiori Musicali de diverse compositioni..., 47 pieces for 4 parts: Sanctus 1:24
Composed by Girolamo Frescobaldi
Performed by Lorenzo Ghielmi and Canticum
Conducted by Christoph Erkens
153.	Fiori Musicali de diverse compositioni..., 47 pieces for 4 parts: Toccata per le Levatione 3:31
Composed by Girolamo Frescobaldi
Performed by Lorenzo Ghielmi and Canticum
Conducted by Christoph Erkens
154.	Fiori Musicali de diverse compositioni..., 47 pieces for 4 parts: Agnus Dei 1:22
Composed by Girolamo Frescobaldi
Performed by Lorenzo Ghielmi and Canticum
Conducted by Christoph Erkens
155.	Fiori Musicali de diverse compositioni..., 47 pieces for 4 parts: Toccata avanti il Ricercar 0:56
Composed by Girolamo Frescobaldi
Performed by Lorenzo Ghielmi and Canticum
Conducted by Christoph Erkens
156.	Fiori Musicali de diverse compositioni..., 47 pieces for 4 parts: Recercar con obligato di cantare 3:04
Composed by Girolamo Frescobaldi
Performed by Lorenzo Ghielmi and Canticum
Conducted by Christoph Erkens
157.	Fiori Musicali de diverse compositioni..., 47 pieces for 4 parts: Ite Missa est 0:28
Composed by Girolamo Frescobaldi
Performed by Lorenzo Ghielmi and Canticum
Conducted by Christoph Erkens
158.	Fiori Musicali de diverse compositioni..., 47 pieces for 4 parts: Toccata Sesta 5:05
Composed by Girolamo Frescobaldi
Performed by Lorenzo Ghielmi and Canticum
Conducted by Christoph Erkens
159.	Fiori Musicali de diverse compositioni..., 47 pieces for 4 parts: Invitatorium: Deus in adiutorium 0:46
Composed by Girolamo Frescobaldi
Performed by Lorenzo Ghielmi and Canticum
Conducted by Christoph Erkens
160.	Fiori Musicali de diverse compositioni..., 47 pieces for 4 parts: Canzon detta la Pesenti 3:14
Composed by Girolamo Frescobaldi
Performed by Lorenzo Ghielmi and Canticum
Conducted by Christoph Erkens
161.	Fiori Musicali de diverse compositioni..., 47 pieces for 4 parts: Antiphon: Jam hiems Psalm 112 3:48
Composed by Girolamo Frescobaldi
Performed by Lorenzo Ghielmi and Canticum
Conducted by Christoph Erkens
162.	Fiori Musicali de diverse compositioni..., 47 pieces for 4 parts: Capriccio sopra la Bassa Fiamenga 5:30
Composed by Girolamo Frescobaldi
Performed by Lorenzo Ghielmi and Canticum
Conducted by Christoph Erkens
163.	Fiori Musicali de diverse compositioni..., 47 pieces for 4 parts: Responsorium breve: Ave Maria, gratia plena 1:17
Composed by Girolamo Frescobaldi
Performed by Lorenzo Ghielmi and Canticum
Conducted by Christoph Erkens
164.	Fiori Musicali de diverse compositioni..., 47 pieces for 4 parts: Hymnus: Ave Maris stella 5:10
Composed by Girolamo Frescobaldi
Performed by Lorenzo Ghielmi and Canticum
Conducted by Christoph Erkens
165.	Fiori Musicali de diverse compositioni..., 47 pieces for 4 parts: Antiphon: Ave Maria, gratia plena; Magnificat prim 6:12
Composed by Girolamo Frescobaldi
Performed by Lorenzo Ghielmi and Canticum
Conducted by Christoph Erkens
166.	Fiori Musicali de diverse compositioni..., 47 pieces for 4 parts: Benedicamus Domino 0:31
Composed by Girolamo Frescobaldi
Performed by Lorenzo Ghielmi and Canticum
Conducted by Christoph Erkens
167.	Fiori Musicali de diverse compositioni..., 47 pieces for 4 parts: Marianische Antiphon: Ave Regina 1:28
Composed by Girolamo Frescobaldi
Performed by Lorenzo Ghielmi and Canticum
Conducted by Christoph Erkens
168.	Fiori Musicali de diverse compositioni..., 47 pieces for 4 parts: Capriccio sopra la Girolmeta 4:21
Composed by Girolamo Frescobaldi
Performed by Lorenzo Ghielmi and Canticum
Conducted by Christoph Erkens
169.	Le cinesi, opera in 1 act, Wq. 18 56:26
Composed by Christoph Willibald Gluck
Performed by Gloria Banditelli, Guy de Mey, Schola Cantorum Basiliensis Orchestra, Anne Sofie von Otter and Isabelle Poulenard
Conducted by René Jacobs
170.	Musica Dei donum optimi, motet for 6 voices, M. xvi (S. xix/63) 3:56
Composed by Orlande de Lassus
Performed by Pro Cantione Antiqua
Conducted by Bruno Turner
171.	Lauda Sion salvatorum, motet for 6 voices, M. xviii 22:42
Composed by Orlande de Lassus
Performed by Pro Cantione Antiqua
Conducted by Bruno Turner
172.	Missa Puisque I'ay perdu, for 4 voices, H. iv/23 29:10
Composed by Orlande de Lassus
Performed by Pro Cantione Antiqua
Conducted by Bruno Turner
173.	Missa Pro defunctis, for 5 voices, H. vi/135 35:09
Composed by Orlande de Lassus
Performed by Pro Cantione Antiqua
Conducted by Bruno Turner
174.	O bone Jesu o piissime Jesu, motet for 4 voices, M. ixi (S. i/69) 3:51
Composed by Orlande de Lassus
Performed by Pro Cantione Antiqua
Conducted by Bruno Turner
175.	Praeter rerum seriem (secundi toni), magnificat for 6 voices, H. xv/248 13:45
Composed by Roland de Lassus
Performed by Blaserkreis for Alte Musik Hamburg, Collegium Aureum [members of] and Pro Cantione Antiqua
Conducted by Bruno Turner
176.	Alma Redemptoris mater (ii), motet for 6 voices, M. xix (S. xiii/108) 4:17
Composed by Orlande de Lassus
Performed by Blaserkreis for Alte Musik Hamburg and Pro Cantione Antiqua
Conducted by Bruno Turner
177.	Ave Maria gratia plena, motet for 5 voices, M. xix (S. v/118) 2:43
Composed by Orlande de Lassus
Performed by Blaserkreis for Alte Musik Hamburg and Pro Cantione Antiqua
Conducted by Bruno Turner
178.	Los Elementos, opera: Frondosa, apacible estancia; Moradores de estas pl 3:06
Composed by Antonio Literes
Performed by Al Ayre Espanol, Marta Almajano and Lola Casariego
Conducted by Eduardo Lopez Banzo
179.	Los Elementos, opera: Y así le festejen 0:17
Composed by Antonio Literes
Performed by Al Ayre Espanol
Conducted by Eduardo Lopez Banzo
180.	Los Elementos, opera: Pues reverentes aves le gorjean 1:23
Composed by Antonio Literes
Performed by Al Ayre Espanol, Marta Almajano and Lola Casariego
Conducted by Eduardo Lopez Banzo
181.	Los Elementos, opera: Y al rápido sonido de mi aliento; Olmo apacible 2:47
Composed by Antonio Literes
Performed by Al Ayre Espanol and Anne Grimm
Conducted by Eduardo Lopez Banzo
182.	Los Elementos, opera: Mas si fuese la planta fugitiva; Fuego encendido 2:00
Composed by Antonio Literes
Performed by Al Ayre Espanol and Xenia Meijer
Conducted by Eduardo Lopez Banzo
183.	Los Elementos, opera: Y pues soy el agua 2:39
Composed by Antonio Literes
Performed by Al Ayre Espanol, Anne Grimm and Xenia Meijer
Conducted by Eduardo Lopez Banzo
184.	Los Elementos, opera: El ayre soy; surque halagüeña 3:50
Composed by Antonio Literes
Performed by Al Ayre Espanol and Marta Almajano
Conducted by Eduardo Lopez Banzo
185.	Los Elementos, opera: No podrá; De flores vestida 2:34
Composed by Antonio Literes
Performed by Al Ayre Espanol and Lola Casariego
Conducted by Eduardo Lopez Banzo
186.	Los Elementos, opera: Y en tan triste confusión 1:29
Composed by Antonio Literes
Performed by Al Ayre Espanol
Conducted by Eduardo Lopez Banzo
187.	Los Elementos, opera: Ay amor 2:23
Composed by Antonio Literes
Performed by Al Ayre Espanol and Marta Almajano
Conducted by Eduardo Lopez Banzo
188.	Los Elementos, opera: Sienta la tierra 4:51
Composed by Antonio Literes
Performed by Al Ayre Espanol and Jordi Ricart
Conducted by Eduardo Lopez Banzo
189.	Los Elementos, opera: Mas en la oscura noche; Sedienta de influjos 2:58
Composed by Antonio Literes
Performed by Al Ayre Espanol and Xenia Meijer
Conducted by Eduardo Lopez Banzo
190.	Los Elementos, opera: Iras fatales fulminan 1:55
Composed by Antonio Literes
Performed by Al Ayre Espanol, Marta Almajano, Anne Grimm and Lola Casariego
Conducted by Eduardo Lopez Banzo
191.	Los Elementos, opera: Y aunque intente la fatiga; Risueña el aurora 2:57
Composed by Antonio Literes
Performed by Al Ayre Espanol and Jordi Ricart
Conducted by Eduardo Lopez Banzo
192.	Los Elementos, opera: Y pues la luz; Rompa la tierra 4:42
Composed by Antonio Literes
Performed by Al Ayre Espanol and Lola Casariego
Conducted by Eduardo Lopez Banzo
193.	Los Elementos, opera: Y sus acordes fragancias 0:53
Composed by Antonio Literes
Performed by Al Ayre Espanol
Conducted by Eduardo Lopez Banzo
194.	Los Elementos, opera: Y pues ya se desvían; en brazos del alba 4:59
Composed by Antonio Literes
Performed by Al Ayre Espanol and Marta Almajano
Conducted by Eduardo Lopez Banzo
195.	Los Elementos, opera: Deidades, que en el monte; Suenenlos clarines 3:00
Composed by Antonio Literes
Performed by Al Ayre Espanol and Anne Grimm
Conducted by Eduardo Lopez Banzo
196.	Los Elementos, opera: Dormida fatiga 4:55
Composed by Antonio Literes
Performed by Al Ayre Espanol and Marta Almajano
Conducted by Eduardo Lopez Banzo
197.	Los Elementos, opera: El moble diamante 1:45
Composed by Antonio Literes
Performed by Al Ayre Espanol, Marta Almajano, Anne Grimm, Xenia Meijer and Lola Casariego
Conducted by Eduardo Lopez Banzo
198.	Los Elementos, opera: Y pues tierra 0:21
Composed by Antonio Literes
Performed by Al Ayre Espanol
Conducted by Eduardo Lopez Banzo
199.	Los Elementos, opera: Flores; aves; fuentes; rios 1:59
Composed by Antonio Literes
Performed by Al Ayre Espanol, Marta Almajano and Lola Casariego
Conducted by Eduardo Lopez Banzo
200.	Los Elementos, opera: Esfera copiosa 2:57
Composed by Antonio Literes
Performed by Al Ayre Espanol, Marta Almajano, Anne Grimm, Xenia Meijer, Jordi Ricart and Lola Casariego
Conducted by Eduardo Lopez Banzo
201.	Amadis, opera, LWV 63: Ouverture 2:26
Composed by Jean-Baptiste Lully
Performed by Capriccio Stravagante and Guillemette Laurens
Conducted by Skip Sempe
202.	Monsieur de Pourceaugnac, comédie-ballet, LWV 41: Répands charmante nuit 3:50
Composed by Jean-Baptiste Lully
Performed by Capriccio Stravagante and Guillemette Laurens
Conducted by Skip Sempe
203.	La Naissance de Vénus, ballet, LWV 27: Recit d'Orphée 5:41
Composed by Jean-Baptiste Lully
Performed by Capriccio Stravagante and Guillemette Laurens
Conducted by Skip Sempe
204.	La Naissance de Vénus, ballet, LWV 27: Entrée pour Bacchus et Ariadne 1:37
Composed by Jean-Baptiste Lully
Performed by Capriccio Stravagante and Guillemette Laurens
Conducted by Skip Sempe
205.	La Naissance de Vénus, ballet, LWV 27: Rochers vous êtes sourds 3:48
Composed by Jean-Baptiste Lully
Performed by Capriccio Stravagante and Guillemette Laurens
Conducted by Skip Sempe
206.	Flore, ballet, LWV 40: Plainte de Vénus sur le Mort d'Adonis 4:24
Composed by Jean-Baptiste Lully
Performed by Capriccio Stravagante and Guillemette Laurens
Conducted by Skip Sempe
207.	La Naissance de Vénus, ballet, LWV 27: Dieu des enfers 2:09
Composed by Jean-Baptiste Lully
Performed by Capriccio Stravagante and Guillemette Laurens
Conducted by Skip Sempe
208.	Psyché, tragédie-ballet, LWV 45: Ouverture 2:27
Composed by Jean-Baptiste Lully
Performed by Capriccio Stravagante and Guillemette Laurens
Conducted by Skip Sempe
209.	Psyché, tragédie-ballet, LWV 45: Plainte italienne 6:33
Composed by Jean-Baptiste Lully
Performed by Capriccio Stravagante and Guillemette Laurens
Conducted by Skip Sempe
210.	Amadis, opera, LWV 63: Chaconne 7:45
Composed by Jean-Baptiste Lully
Performed by Capriccio Stravagante and Guillemette Laurens
Conducted by Skip Sempe
211.	Le triomphe de l'amour, ballet, LWV 59: Entré d'Apollon 3:01
Composed by Jean-Baptiste Lully
Performed by Capriccio Stravagante and Guillemette Laurens
Conducted by Skip Sempe
212.	Le mariage forcé, comédie-ballet, LWV 20: Si l'amour vous soumet 6:31
Composed by Jean-Baptiste Lully
Performed by Capriccio Stravagante and Guillemette Laurens
Conducted by Skip Sempe
213.	Armide, opera, LWV 71: Enfin il es en ma puissance 5:24
Composed by Jean-Baptiste Lully
Performed by Capriccio Stravagante and Guillemette Laurens
Conducted by Skip Sempe
214.	Amadis, opera, LWV 63: Air pour les démons et les monstres 1:30
Composed by Jean-Baptiste Lully
Performed by Capriccio Stravagante and Guillemette Laurens
Conducted by Skip Sempe
215.	Armide, opera, LWV 71: Passacaille 4:07
Composed by Jean-Baptiste Lully
Performed by Capriccio Stravagante and Guillemette Laurens
Conducted by Skip Sempe
216.	Messe de Nostre Dame, mass for 4 voices 25:49
Composed by Guillaume de Machaut
Performed by Collegium Aureum and Deller Consort
Conducted by Alfred Deller
217.	Sederunt principes, gradual for 4 voices 10:39
Composed by Perotin
Performed by Collegium Aureum and Deller Consort
Conducted by Alfred Deller
218.	Pater noster commiserans, conductus 5:31
Composed by Anonymous
Performed by Collegium Aureum and Deller Consort
Conducted by Alfred Deller
219.	Dic, Christi Veritas 2:45
Composed by Philippe Le Chancelier
Performed by Collegium Aureum and Deller Consort
Conducted by Alfred Deller
220.	Viderunt omnes, organum for 4 voices 10:51
Composed by Perotin
Performed by Collegium Aureum and Deller Consort
Conducted by Alfred Deller
221.	Work(s): Alleluja Christus ressurgens / Clausula "Mors" 4:13
Composed by Anonymous
Performed by Collegium Aureum and Deller Consort
Conducted by Alfred Deller
222.	Alleluia Nativitas 6:48
Composed by Anonymous
Performed by Collegium Aureum and Deller Consort
Conducted by Alfred Deller
223.	Ach, Herr, strafe mich nicht, sacred concerto 10:01
Composed by Sebastian Knüpfer
Performed by Cantus Cölln and Konrad Junghanel
Conducted by Konrad Junghanel
224.	Das ist mir lieb, for voices & lute 8:45
Composed by Johann Schelle
Performed by Cantus Cölln and Konrad Junghanel
Conducted by Konrad Junghanel
225.	Cantata "Gott, sei mir gnädig nach deiner Güte" 9:51
Composed by Johann Kuhnau
Performed by Cantus Cölln and Konrad Junghanel
Conducted by Konrad Junghanel
226.	Ach mein herzliebes Jesulein, for 2 voices & continuo 4:25
Composed by Johann Schelle
Performed by Cantus Cölln and Konrad Junghanel
Conducted by Konrad Junghanel
227.	Barmherzig und gnädig ist der Herr 5:20
Composed by Johann Schelle
Performed by Cantus Cölln and Konrad Junghanel
Conducted by Konrad Junghanel
228.	Es haben mir die Hoffärtigen 8:18
Composed by Sebastian Knüpfer
Performed by Cantus Cölln and Konrad Junghanel
Conducted by Konrad Junghanel
229.	Aus der Tiefen 8:48
Composed by Johann Schelle
Performed by Cantus Cölln and Konrad Junghanel
Conducted by Konrad Junghanel
230.	Cantata "O heilige Zeit" 14:58
Composed by Johann Kuhnau
Performed by Cantus Cölln and Konrad Junghanel
Conducted by Konrad Junghanel
231.	Suite for 2 treble instruments & continuo in D major (Pièces en trio) 17:58
Composed by Marin Marais
Performed by Rebel Ensemble
232.	Suite for 2 treble instruments & continuo in G minor (Pièces en trio) 21:08
Composed by Marin Marais
Performed by Rebel Ensemble
233.	Suite for 2 treble instruments & continuo in C major (Pièces en trio) 22:24
Composed by Marin Marais
Performed by Rebel Ensemble
234.	Capriccio stravagante a 4, for 2 violins, viola & continuo 16:52
Composed by Carlo Farina [composer]
Performed by Capriccio Stravagante
Conducted by Skip Sempe
235.	Lasciatemi Morire a 5 2:40
Composed by Antonio Il Verso
Performed by Capriccio Stravagante
Conducted by Skip Sempe
236.	Lamento d'Arianna, for voice & continuo ("Lasciatemi morire"), SV 22 12:42
Composed by Claudio Monteverdi
Performed by Capriccio Stravagante and Guillemette Laurens
Conducted by Skip Sempe
237.	Intrada del Marchese di Caravazzo 2:25
Composed by Gasparo Zanetti
Performed by Capriccio Stravagante
Conducted by Skip Sempe
238.	Echo toccata a doi soprani "L'Amaltea" 3:54
Composed by Giulio Mussi
Performed by Capriccio Stravagante
Conducted by Skip Sempe
239.	Combattimento di Tancredi e Clorinda, dramatic cantata (from Book 8), SV 153 21:41
Composed by Claudio Monteverdi
Performed by Jakes Aymonino, Capriccio Stravagante, Tina Malakate and Konstantinos Paliatsaras
Conducted by Skip Sempe
240.	Vespro della beata vergine, for chorus & instruments, SV 206 1:30:05
Composed by Claudio Monteverdi
Performed by Cantus Cölln, Concerto Palatino and Konrad Junghanel
Conducted by Konrad Junghanel
241.	Jauchzet dem Herrn, motet for double chorus & continuo, T. 356 5:36
Composed by Johann Pachelbel
Performed by Cantus Cölln and Konrad Junghanel
Conducted by Konrad Junghanel
242.	Nun danket alle Gott, motet for double chorus & continuo, T. 358 3:46
Composed by Johann Pachelbel
Performed by Cantus Cölln and Konrad Junghanel
Conducted by Konrad Junghanel
243.	Exsurgat Deus, motet for double chorus & continuo (Psalm 67:2-5), T. 354 2:54
Composed by Johann Pachelbel
Performed by Cantus Cölln and Konrad Junghanel
Conducted by Konrad Junghanel
244.	Motet "Fürchte dich nicht", for 5 voices 3:58
Composed by Johann Christoph Bach
Performed by Cantus Cölln and Konrad Junghanel
Conducted by Konrad Junghanel
245.	Motet "Der Gerechte, ob er gleich gu zeitlich stirbt", for 5 voices 4:23
Composed by Johann Christoph Bach
Performed by Cantus Cölln and Konrad Junghanel
Conducted by Konrad Junghanel
246.	Tröste uns Gott Unser Heiland, motet for double chorus & continuo, T. 361 2:55
Composed by Johann Pachelbel
Performed by Cantus Cölln and Konrad Junghanel
Conducted by Konrad Junghanel
247.	Magnificat, for 4-part chorus, 4 violas (ad lib) & continuo in D major, T. 417 5:06
Composed by Johann Pachelbel
Performed by Cantus Cölln and Konrad Junghanel
Conducted by Konrad Junghanel
248.	Der Herr is König, darum toben die Völker, motet for double chorus, T. 351 3:52
Composed by Johann Pachelbel
Performed by Cantus Cölln and Konrad Junghanel
Conducted by Konrad Junghanel
249.	Motet "Ich lasse dich nicht", for 8 voices 3:36
Composed by Johann Christoph Bach
Performed by Cantus Cölln and Konrad Junghanel
Conducted by Konrad Junghanel


----------



## Mirror Image

More detailed look (Part 3):

250.	Gott ist unser Zuversicht und Stärke, motet for double chorus & continuo (Psalm 46), T. 355 4:06
Composed by Johann Pachelbel
Performed by Cantus Cölln and Konrad Junghanel
Conducted by Konrad Junghanel
251.	Paratum cor meum Deus, motet for double chorus & continuo, T. 359 2:51
Composed by Johann Pachelbel
Performed by Cantus Cölln and Konrad Junghanel
Conducted by Konrad Junghanel
252.	Der Herr is König und herrlich geschmückt (I), motet for double chorus & continuo, T. 352 3:21
Composed by Johann Pachelbel
Performed by Cantus Cölln and Konrad Junghanel
Conducted by Konrad Junghanel
253.	Halt was du hast, motet, for 8 voices 4:47
Composed by Johann Michael Bach
Performed by Cantus Cölln and Konrad Junghanel
Conducted by Konrad Junghanel
254.	Fürchtet euch nicht, motet for 8 voices 3:09
Composed by Johann Michael Bach
Performed by Cantus Cölln and Konrad Junghanel
Conducted by Konrad Junghanel
255.	Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied, motet for double chorus & continuo, T. 360 2:40
Composed by Johann Pachelbel
Performed by Cantus Cölln and Konrad Junghanel
Conducted by Konrad Junghanel
256.	Jauchzet Gott, alle Lande, motet for double chorus & continuo, T. 357 6:41
Composed by Johann Pachelbel
Performed by Cantus Cölln and Konrad Junghanel
Conducted by Konrad Junghanel
257.	Ave regina coelorum, motet for 8 voices (from Motets Book III) 4:08
Composed by G.P. Da Palestrina
Performed by Ensemble Gilles Binchois, Arlette Steyer and Ensemble Cantus Figuratus
258.	Lamentationum Hieremiae Prophetae for 5 & 6 voices: Lametationen zum Karsamstag. Lectio 1 7:43
Composed by G.P. Da Palestrina
Performed by Ensemble Gilles Binchois, Arlette Steyer and Ensemble Cantus Figuratus
259.	Lamentationum Hieremiae Prophetae for 5 & 6 voices: Lametationen zum Karsamstag. Lectio 2 7:52
Composed by G.P. Da Palestrina
Performed by Ensemble Gilles Binchois, Arlette Steyer and Ensemble Cantus Figuratus
260.	Lamentationum Hieremiae Prophetae for 5 & 6 voices: Lametationen zum Karsamstag. Lectio 3 9:18
Composed by G.P. Da Palestrina
Performed by Ensemble Gilles Binchois, Arlette Steyer and Ensemble Cantus Figuratus
261.	Gloriosi pricipes, motet for 4 voices (from Motets Book II for 4 voices) 3:04
Composed by G.P. Da Palestrina
Performed by Ensemble Gilles Binchois, Arlette Steyer and Ensemble Cantus Figuratus
262.	Missa In duplicibus minoribus I, for 5 voices 33:51
Composed by G.P. Da Palestrina
Performed by Ensemble Gilles Binchois, Arlette Steyer and Ensemble Cantus Figuratus
263.	La serva padrona, intermezzo in 2 acts 48:46
Composed by Giovanni Pergolesi
Performed by Maddalena Bonifacio, Collegium Aureum and Siegmund Nimsgern
264.	Prophetess, or The History of Dioclesian, semi-opera, Z. 627: Overture 4:11
Composed by Henry Purcell
Performed by Freiburg Baroque Orchestra
Conducted by Gottfried von der Goltz
265.	Prophetess, or The History of Dioclesian, semi-opera, Z. 627: Dance; "If music be the food" 3:06
Composed by Henry Purcell
Performed by Nancy Argenta, Freiburg Baroque Orchestra and Michael Chance
Conducted by Gottfried von der Goltz
266.	Prophetess, or The History of Dioclesian, semi-opera, Z. 627: Dance of Bacchanals; Trumpet tune 2:14
Composed by Henry Purcell
Performed by Freiburg Baroque Orchestra
Conducted by Gottfried von der Goltz
267.	Prophetess, or The History of Dioclesian, semi-opera, Z. 627: Prelude; Song "Oh how happy"; Hornpipe 3:45
Composed by Henry Purcell
Performed by Nancy Argenta, Freiburg Baroque Orchestra and Michael Chance
Conducted by Gottfried von der Goltz
268.	Prophetess, or The History of Dioclesian, semi-opera, Z. 627: Dance of the Furies 4:16
Composed by Henry Purcell
Performed by Freiburg Baroque Orchestra
Conducted by Gottfried von der Goltz
269.	Prophetess, or The History of Dioclesian, semi-opera, Z. 627: First music 1:46
Composed by Henry Purcell
Performed by Freiburg Baroque Orchestra
Conducted by Gottfried von der Goltz
270.	Prophetess, or The History of Dioclesian, semi-opera, Z. 627: Duet "Lost is my quiet" 3:34
Composed by Henry Purcell
Performed by Nancy Argenta, Freiburg Baroque Orchestra and Michael Chance
Conducted by Gottfried von der Goltz
271.	Prophetess, or The History of Dioclesian, semi-opera, Z. 627: Prelude; Let the soldiers rejoice; Act tune 2:28
Composed by Henry Purcell
Performed by Nancy Argenta, Freiburg Baroque Orchestra and Michael Chance
Conducted by Gottfried von der Goltz
272.	Prophetess, or The History of Dioclesian, semi-opera, Z. 627: Chaconne 2:24
Composed by Henry Purcell
Performed by Freiburg Baroque Orchestra
Conducted by Gottfried von der Goltz
273.	Prophetess, or The History of Dioclesian, semi-opera, Z. 627: Second music; Paspe; Chair dance 4:11
Composed by Henry Purcell
Performed by Freiburg Baroque Orchestra
Conducted by Gottfried von der Goltz
274.	Concerto Grosso in G minor, Op.6/6, HWV 324 14:16
Composed by George Frideric Handel
Performed by Freiburg Baroque Orchestra
Conducted by Gottfried von der Goltz
275.	Amarilli Vezzosa (Daliso ed Amarelli) (Il Duello Amoroso), cantata for soprano, alto, 2 violins & continuo, HWV 82 22:24
Composed by George Frideric Handel
Performed by Nancy Argenta, Freiburg Baroque Orchestra and Michael Chance
Conducted by Gottfried von der Goltz
276.	New Tunes (3) to John Playford's Dancing Master 4:24
Composed by Anonymous
Performed by Pedro Memelsdorff and Andreas Staier
277.	Work(s): Why so pale (Lawes, W.) / Bid me to live (Lawes, H 10:44
Composed by Various Composers
Performed by Pedro Memelsdorff and Andreas Staier
278.	Work(s): Passages in Imitation of the Trumpet (Ayres and Pi 9:53
Composed by Various Composers
Performed by Pedro Memelsdorff and Andreas Staier
279.	Suite, No. 6 in A minor/ major (from Compositions for Broken and Whole Consorts of 2, 3, 4, 5 and 6 Parts, 1672) 13:29
Composed by Matthew Locke
Performed by Pedro Memelsdorff and Andreas Staier
280.	Work(s): Court Masques under Charles I and Charles II 10:37
Composed by Various Composers
Performed by Pedro Memelsdorff and Andreas Staier
281.	Work(s): Toccata in A minor / The Plaint, a Ground in A min 12:44
Composed by Henry Purcell
Performed by Pedro Memelsdorff and Andreas Staier
282.	The black Joak, as 'tis perform'd at Dublin, upon a silent Ground in D major 5:34
Composed by Anonymous
Performed by Pedro Memelsdorff and Andreas Staier
283.	Ground for harpsichord in D minor, (from "Celebrate This Festival" Z. 321/2a), ZD 222 (doubtful) 3:05
Composed by Henry Purcell
Performed by Pedro Memelsdorff and Andreas Staier
284.	Hippolyte et Aricie, tragédie lyrique: Prologue. [Part 1] 3:07
Composed by Jean-Philippe Rameau
Performed by La Petite Bande
Conducted by Sigiswald Kuijken and Sigiswald Kuijken
285.	Hippolyte et Aricie, tragédie lyrique: Prologue. [Part 2] 1:48
Composed by Jean-Philippe Rameau
Performed by La Petite Bande
Conducted by Sigiswald Kuijken and Sigiswald Kuijken
286.	Hippolyte et Aricie, tragédie lyrique: Prologue. [Part 3] 2:22
Composed by Jean-Philippe Rameau
Performed by La Petite Bande
Conducted by Sigiswald Kuijken and Sigiswald Kuijken
287.	Hippolyte et Aricie, tragédie lyrique: Prologue. [Part 4] 1:50
Composed by Jean-Philippe Rameau
Performed by La Petite Bande
Conducted by Sigiswald Kuijken and Sigiswald Kuijken
288.	Hippolyte et Aricie, tragédie lyrique: Prologue. [Part 5] 2:37
Composed by Jean-Philippe Rameau
Performed by La Petite Bande
Conducted by Sigiswald Kuijken and Sigiswald Kuijken
289.	Hippolyte et Aricie, tragédie lyrique: Prologue. [Part 6] 1:56
Composed by Jean-Philippe Rameau
Performed by La Petite Bande
Conducted by Sigiswald Kuijken and Sigiswald Kuijken
290.	Hippolyte et Aricie, tragédie lyrique: Prologue. [Part 7] 1:05
Composed by Jean-Philippe Rameau
Performed by La Petite Bande
Conducted by Sigiswald Kuijken and Sigiswald Kuijken
291.	Hippolyte et Aricie, tragédie lyrique: Act 1. [Part 1] 2:00
Composed by Jean-Philippe Rameau
Performed by La Petite Bande
Conducted by Sigiswald Kuijken and Sigiswald Kuijken
292.	Hippolyte et Aricie, tragédie lyrique: Act 1. [Part 2] 2:08
Composed by Jean-Philippe Rameau
Performed by La Petite Bande
Conducted by Sigiswald Kuijken and Sigiswald Kuijken
293.	Hippolyte et Aricie, tragédie lyrique: Act 1. [Part 3] 1:46
Composed by Jean-Philippe Rameau
Performed by La Petite Bande
Conducted by Sigiswald Kuijken and Sigiswald Kuijken
294.	Hippolyte et Aricie, tragédie lyrique: Act 1. [Part 4] 1:16
Composed by Jean-Philippe Rameau
Performed by La Petite Bande
Conducted by Sigiswald Kuijken and Sigiswald Kuijken
295.	Hippolyte et Aricie, tragédie lyrique: Act 2. [Part 1] 1:40
Composed by Jean-Philippe Rameau
Performed by La Petite Bande
Conducted by Sigiswald Kuijken and Sigiswald Kuijken
296.	Hippolyte et Aricie, tragédie lyrique: Act 2. [Part 2] 1:43
Composed by Jean-Philippe Rameau
Performed by La Petite Bande
Conducted by Sigiswald Kuijken and Sigiswald Kuijken
297.	Hippolyte et Aricie, tragédie lyrique: Act 2. [Part 3] 2:10
Composed by Jean-Philippe Rameau
Performed by La Petite Bande
Conducted by Sigiswald Kuijken and Sigiswald Kuijken
298.	Hippolyte et Aricie, tragédie lyrique: Act 3. [Part 1] 2:05
Composed by Jean-Philippe Rameau
Performed by La Petite Bande
Conducted by Sigiswald Kuijken and Sigiswald Kuijken
299.	Hippolyte et Aricie, tragédie lyrique: Act 3. [Part 2] 1:20
Composed by Jean-Philippe Rameau
Performed by La Petite Bande
Conducted by Sigiswald Kuijken and Sigiswald Kuijken
300.	Hippolyte et Aricie, tragédie lyrique: Act 3. [Part 3] 1:39
Composed by Jean-Philippe Rameau
Performed by La Petite Bande
Conducted by Sigiswald Kuijken and Sigiswald Kuijken
301.	Hippolyte et Aricie, tragédie lyrique: Act 3. [Part 4] 0:43
Composed by Jean-Philippe Rameau
Performed by La Petite Bande
Conducted by Sigiswald Kuijken and Sigiswald Kuijken
302.	Hippolyte et Aricie, tragédie lyrique: Act 3. [Part 5] 2:00
Composed by Jean-Philippe Rameau
Performed by La Petite Bande
Conducted by Sigiswald Kuijken and Sigiswald Kuijken
303.	Hippolyte et Aricie, tragédie lyrique: Act 3. [Part 6] 1:55
Composed by Jean-Philippe Rameau
Performed by La Petite Bande
Conducted by Sigiswald Kuijken and Sigiswald Kuijken
304.	Hippolyte et Aricie, tragédie lyrique: Act 4. [Part 1] 1:06
Composed by Jean-Philippe Rameau
Performed by La Petite Bande
Conducted by Sigiswald Kuijken and Sigiswald Kuijken
305.	Hippolyte et Aricie, tragédie lyrique: Act 4. [Part 2] 3:04
Composed by Jean-Philippe Rameau
Performed by La Petite Bande
Conducted by Sigiswald Kuijken and Sigiswald Kuijken
306.	Hippolyte et Aricie, tragédie lyrique: Act 5. [Part 1] 2:50
Composed by Jean-Philippe Rameau
Performed by La Petite Bande
Conducted by Sigiswald Kuijken and Sigiswald Kuijken
307.	Hippolyte et Aricie, tragédie lyrique: Act 5. [Part 2] 0:46
Composed by Jean-Philippe Rameau
Performed by La Petite Bande
Conducted by Sigiswald Kuijken and Sigiswald Kuijken
308.	Hippolyte et Aricie, tragédie lyrique: Act 5. [Part 3] 1:03
Composed by Jean-Philippe Rameau
Performed by La Petite Bande
Conducted by Sigiswald Kuijken and Sigiswald Kuijken
309.	Hippolyte et Aricie, tragédie lyrique: Act 5. [Part 4] 3:20
Composed by Jean-Philippe Rameau
Performed by La Petite Bande
Conducted by Sigiswald Kuijken and Sigiswald Kuijken
310.	Hippolyte et Aricie, tragédie lyrique: Act 5. [Part 5] 2:06
Composed by Jean-Philippe Rameau
Performed by La Petite Bande
Conducted by Sigiswald Kuijken and Sigiswald Kuijken
311.	Platée ou Junon jalouse, opera: Ouverture 4:32
Composed by Jean-Philippe Rameau
Conducted by Nicholas McGegan
Performed by Philharmonia Baroque Orchestra
312.	Platée ou Junon jalouse, opera: Air Pantomime - Fièrement 2:42
Composed by Jean-Philippe Rameau
Conducted by Nicholas McGegan
Performed by Philharmonia Baroque Orchestra
313.	Platée ou Junon jalouse, opera: Rigaudons 2:20
Composed by Jean-Philippe Rameau
Conducted by Nicholas McGegan
Performed by Philharmonia Baroque Orchestra
314.	Platée ou Junon jalouse, opera: Contredanse (en Rondeau) 0:48
Composed by Jean-Philippe Rameau
Conducted by Nicholas McGegan
Performed by Philharmonia Baroque Orchestra
315.	Platée ou Junon jalouse, opera: Passepieds 2:25
Composed by Jean-Philippe Rameau
Conducted by Nicholas McGegan
Performed by Philharmonia Baroque Orchestra
316.	Platée ou Junon jalouse, opera: Tambourins 1:47
Composed by Jean-Philippe Rameau
Conducted by Nicholas McGegan
Performed by Philharmonia Baroque Orchestra
317.	Platée ou Junon jalouse, opera: Air de Ballet (Mouvement de Chaconne) 3:21
Composed by Jean-Philippe Rameau
Conducted by Nicholas McGegan
Performed by Philharmonia Baroque Orchestra
318.	Platée ou Junon jalouse, opera: Passepieds 2:20
Composed by Jean-Philippe Rameau
Conducted by Nicholas McGegan
Performed by Philharmonia Baroque Orchestra
319.	Platée ou Junon jalouse, opera: Orage 2:10
Composed by Jean-Philippe Rameau
Conducted by Nicholas McGegan
Performed by Philharmonia Baroque Orchestra
320.	Platée ou Junon jalouse, opera: Air, pour des fous gais 2:29
Composed by Jean-Philippe Rameau
Conducted by Nicholas McGegan
Performed by Philharmonia Baroque Orchestra
321.	Platée ou Junon jalouse, opera: Air, pour des fous, tristes 1:17
Composed by Jean-Philippe Rameau
Conducted by Nicholas McGegan
Performed by Philharmonia Baroque Orchestra
322.	Platée ou Junon jalouse, opera: Menuet 3:13
Composed by Jean-Philippe Rameau
Conducted by Nicholas McGegan
Performed by Philharmonia Baroque Orchestra
323.	Platée ou Junon jalouse, opera: Airs 1:56
Composed by Jean-Philippe Rameau
Conducted by Nicholas McGegan
Performed by Philharmonia Baroque Orchestra
324.	Platée ou Junon jalouse, opera: Loure - Grave 2:51
Composed by Jean-Philippe Rameau
Conducted by Nicholas McGegan
Performed by Philharmonia Baroque Orchestra
325.	Platée ou Junon jalouse, opera: Musette - Gracieux 1:10
Composed by Jean-Philippe Rameau
Conducted by Nicholas McGegan
Performed by Philharmonia Baroque Orchestra
326.	Platée ou Junon jalouse, opera: Tambourins (Rigaudons) 1:52
Composed by Jean-Philippe Rameau
Conducted by Nicholas McGegan
Performed by Philharmonia Baroque Orchestra
327.	Platée ou Junon jalouse, opera: Chaconne 5:58
Composed by Jean-Philippe Rameau
Conducted by Nicholas McGegan
Performed by Philharmonia Baroque Orchestra
328.	Dardanus, tragédie en musique: Ouverture 2:33
Composed by Jean-Philippe Rameau
Conducted by Nicholas McGegan
Performed by Philharmonia Baroque Orchestra
329.	Dardanus, tragédie en musique: Air Gracieux Pour Les Plaisirs 1:41
Composed by Jean-Philippe Rameau
Conducted by Nicholas McGegan
Performed by Philharmonia Baroque Orchestra
330.	Dardanus, tragédie en musique: Tambourins 2:19
Composed by Jean-Philippe Rameau
Conducted by Nicholas McGegan
Performed by Philharmonia Baroque Orchestra
331.	Dardanus, tragédie en musique: Air vif 2:24
Composed by Jean-Philippe Rameau
Conducted by Nicholas McGegan
Performed by Philharmonia Baroque Orchestra
332.	Dardanus, tragédie en musique: Air - Grave 2:35
Composed by Jean-Philippe Rameau
Conducted by Nicholas McGegan
Performed by Philharmonia Baroque Orchestra
333.	Dardanus, tragédie en musique: Air - Vivement 2:43
Composed by Jean-Philippe Rameau
Conducted by Nicholas McGegan
Performed by Philharmonia Baroque Orchestra
334.	Dardanus, tragédie en musique: Air gai en Rondeau 'Les Niais de Sologne' 1:45
Composed by Jean-Philippe Rameau
Conducted by Nicholas McGegan
Performed by Philharmonia Baroque Orchestra
335.	Dardanus, tragédie en musique: Tambourins 2:06
Composed by Jean-Philippe Rameau
Conducted by Nicholas McGegan
Performed by Philharmonia Baroque Orchestra
336.	Dardanus, tragédie en musique: Le Sommeil, Rondeau tendre 2:42
Composed by Jean-Philippe Rameau
Conducted by Nicholas McGegan
Performed by Philharmonia Baroque Orchestra
337.	Dardanus, tragédie en musique: Le Monstre sortant des flots 1:14
Composed by Jean-Philippe Rameau
Conducted by Nicholas McGegan
Performed by Philharmonia Baroque Orchestra
338.	Dardanus, tragédie en musique: Gavotte gracieuse/ Gavotte en Rondeau 3:00
Composed by Jean-Philippe Rameau
Conducted by Nicholas McGegan
Performed by Philharmonia Baroque Orchestra
339.	Dardanus, tragédie en musique: Chaconne 6:09
Composed by Jean-Philippe Rameau
Conducted by Nicholas McGegan
Performed by Philharmonia Baroque Orchestra
340.	Pygmalion, acte de ballet 47:12
Composed by Jean-Philippe Rameau
Performed by La Petite Bande, Philippe Herreweghe, Mieke van der Sluis, Bob van Asperen, Rachel Yakar and Richte van der Meer
Conducted by Gustav Leonhardt
341.	Sonatas (12) for 2 & 3 instruments: La Flore in A major 7:45
Composed by Jean-Féry Rebel
Performed by Rebel Ensemble
342.	Sonatas (12) for 2 & 3 instruments: La Junon in E minor 7:27
Composed by Jean-Féry Rebel
Performed by Rebel Ensemble
343.	Sonatas (12) for 2 & 3 instruments: La Venus in F major 7:37
Composed by Jean-Féry Rebel
Performed by Rebel Ensemble
344.	Sonatas (12) for 2 & 3 instruments: Le Tombeau de Monsieur de Lully in C minor 15:20
Composed by Jean-Féry Rebel
Performed by Rebel Ensemble
345.	Sonatas (12) for 2 & 3 instruments: La Pallas in D major 8:18
Composed by Jean-Féry Rebel
Performed by Rebel Ensemble
346.	Sonatas (12) for 2 & 3 instruments: L'Immortelle in G minor 6:02
Composed by Jean-Féry Rebel
Performed by Rebel Ensemble
347.	Sonatas (12) for 2 & 3 instruments: L'Apollon in B flat major 9:08
Composed by Jean-Féry Rebel
Performed by Rebel Ensemble
348.	Prelude a 7 cordes 1:36
Composed by Jean de Sainte-Colombe
Performed by Andrew Lawrence-King, Andrew Lawrence-King, Hille Perl, Lee Santana and Lorenz Dulfschmidt
349.	Concert for 2 equal bass viols No. 10 ("Les Couplets") 9:44
Composed by Jean de Sainte-Colombe
Performed by Andrew Lawrence-King, Andrew Lawrence-King, Hille Perl, Lee Santana and Lorenz Dulfschmidt
350.	Concert for 2 equal bass viols No. 1 ("Le Retrouvé") 6:07
Composed by Jean de Sainte-Colombe
Performed by Andrew Lawrence-King, Andrew Lawrence-King, Hille Perl, Lee Santana and Lorenz Dulfschmidt
351.	Concert for 2 equal bass viols No. 8 ("La Conférence") 11:57
Composed by Jean de Sainte-Colombe
Performed by Andrew Lawrence-King, Andrew Lawrence-King, Hille Perl, Lee Santana and Lorenz Dulfschmidt
352.	Concert for 2 equal bass viols No. 2 ("Le Changé") 9:19
Composed by Jean de Sainte-Colombe
Performed by Andrew Lawrence-King, Andrew Lawrence-King, Hille Perl, Lee Santana and Lorenz Dulfschmidt
353.	Concert in G minor for 2 equal bass viols No. 44 ("Tombeau les Regrets") 8:51
Composed by Jean de Sainte-Colombe
Performed by Andrew Lawrence-King, Andrew Lawrence-King, Hille Perl, Lee Santana and Lorenz Dulfschmidt
354.	Concert in G minor for 2 equal bass viols No. 48 ("Le raporté") 4:50
Composed by Jean de Sainte-Colombe
Performed by Andrew Lawrence-King, Andrew Lawrence-King, Hille Perl, Lee Santana and Lorenz Dulfschmidt
355.	Concert for 2 equal bass viols No. 60 ("Le Majestueux") 4:31
Composed by Jean de Sainte-Colombe
Performed by Andrew Lawrence-King, Andrew Lawrence-King, Hille Perl, Lee Santana and Lorenz Dulfschmidt
356.	Concert for 2 equal bass viols No. 59 ("Le Précipité") 2:50
Composed by Jean de Sainte-Colombe
Performed by Andrew Lawrence-King, Andrew Lawrence-King, Hille Perl, Lee Santana and Lorenz Dulfschmidt
357.	Concert for 2 equal bass viols No. 61 ("Le varié") 3:09
Composed by Jean de Sainte-Colombe
Performed by Andrew Lawrence-King, Andrew Lawrence-King, Hille Perl, Lee Santana and Lorenz Dulfschmidt
358.	Concert for 2 equal bass viols No. 66 ("L'Infidèle") 5:41
Composed by Jean de Sainte-Colombe
Performed by Andrew Lawrence-King, Andrew Lawrence-King, Hille Perl, Lee Santana and Lorenz Dulfschmidt
359.	Ombre tacite e sole, chamber cantata for soprano, 2 violins, viola & continuo 14:07
Composed by Alessandro Scarlatti
Performed by Arcadian Academy and David Daniels [countertenor]
Conducted by Nicholas McGegan
360.	Il genio di Mitilde, chamber cantata for soprano or alto & continuo 8:32
Composed by Alessandro Scarlatti
Performed by Arcadian Academy and David Daniels [countertenor]
Conducted by Nicholas McGegan
361.	Perchè tacete, regolati concenti?, chamber cantata for alto, 2 violins & continuo 21:14
Composed by Alessandro Scarlatti
Performed by Arcadian Academy and David Daniels [countertenor]
Conducted by Nicholas McGegan
362.	O pace del mio cor (No. 1), chamber cantata for soprano or alto & continuo 11:49
Composed by Alessandro Scarlatti
Performed by Arcadian Academy and David Daniels [countertenor]
Conducted by Nicholas McGegan
363.	Il rosignolo se scioglie il vol (No. 1), chamber cantata for alto or soprano & continuo in F major 5:43
Composed by Alessandro Scarlatti
Performed by Arcadian Academy and David Daniels [countertenor]
Conducted by Nicholas McGegan
364.	Infirmata, vulnerata, motet for alto, 2 violins & continuo 12:11
Composed by Alessandro Scarlatti
Performed by Arcadian Academy and David Daniels [countertenor]
Conducted by Nicholas McGegan
365.	St. John Passion, for alto, bass, chorus, strings & continuo ("Passio Domini Nostri Jesu Christi secundem Johannem") 54:28
Composed by Alessandro Scarlatti
Performed by René Jacobs, Graham Pushee, Kurt Widmer, Schola Cantorum Basiliensis Streicherensemble and Schola Cantorum Basiliensis Streicherensemble
Conducted by Fritz Naf
366.	Concerto for recorder, flute, strings & continuo in E minor, TWV 52:e1 13:39
Composed by Georg Philipp Telemann
Performed by Camerata Köln
367.	Concerto for violin, oboe, strings and continuo in C minor, TWV 52:c1 7:05
Composed by Georg Philipp Telemann
Performed by Camerata Köln
368.	Concerto for 2 recorders, strings & continuo in A minor ("Grand Concerto"), TWV 52:a2 8:07
Composed by Georg Philipp Telemann
Performed by Camerata Köln
369.	Concerto for flute, strings & continuo in B minor, TWV 51:h1 12:56
Composed by Georg Philipp Telemann
Performed by Camerata Köln
370.	Concerto for 2 oboes d'amore, cello, strings & continuo in D major (Overture to Belsazar), TWV 533 8:32
Composed by Georg Philipp Telemann
Performed by Camerata Köln
371.	Concerto for 2 flutes, oboe, violin, strings & continuo in B flat major, TWV 54:B1 12:02
Composed by Georg Philipp Telemann
Performed by Camerata Köln
372.	The Four Seasons (Il quattro stagione), concertos (4) for violin, strings & continuo ("Il cimento" Nos. 1-4) , Op. 8/1 - 4 43:32
Composed by Antonio Vivaldi
Conducted by Andrew Lawrence-King and Gottfried von der Goltz
Performed by Freiburg Baroque Orchestra and The Harp Consort
373.	Violin Concerto, for violin, strings & continuo in C major ("Il piacere"; "Il Cimento" No. 6), Op. 8/6, RV 180 8:31
Composed by Antonio Vivaldi
Conducted by Andrew Lawrence-King and Gottfried von der Goltz
Performed by Freiburg Baroque Orchestra and The Harp Consort
374.	Violin Concerto, for violin, strings & continuo in E flat major ("La tempesta di mare"; "Il cimento" No. 5), Op.8/5, RV 253 9:23
Composed by Antonio Vivaldi
Conducted by Andrew Lawrence-King and Gottfried von der Goltz
Performed by Freiburg Baroque Orchestra and The Harp Consort
375.	Descriptive Sonnet to the concerto entitled "Spring" ("La primavera"), Op. 8/1, RV 269 1:07
Composed by Antonio Vivaldi
Conducted by Andrew Lawrence-King and Gottfried von der Goltz
Performed by Freiburg Baroque Orchestra and The Harp Consort
376.	Descriptive Sonnet to the concerto entitled "Summer" ("L'estate"), Op. 8/2, RV 315 1:11
Composed by Antonio Vivaldi
Conducted by Andrew Lawrence-King and Gottfried von der Goltz
Performed by Freiburg Baroque Orchestra and The Harp Consort
377.	Descriptive Sonnet to the concerto entitled "Autumn" ("l'autunno"), Op. 8/3, RV 293 1:03
Composed by Antonio Vivaldi
Conducted by Andrew Lawrence-King and Gottfried von der Goltz
Performed by Freiburg Baroque Orchestra and The Harp Consort
378.	Descriptive Sonnet to the concerto entitled "The Winter" ("L'inverno"), Op. 8/4, RV 297 1:07
Composed by Antonio Vivaldi
Conducted by Andrew Lawrence-King and Gottfried von der Goltz
Performed by Freiburg Baroque Orchestra and The Harp Consort
379.	Bajazet (Il Tamerlano), pasticcio opera ("tragedia per musica") in 3 acts, RV703: Sinfonia in F major [Part 1] 2:40
Composed by Antonio Vivaldi
Performed by Frederico Guglielmo and L'Arte Dell'Arco
Conducted by Christopher Hogwood
380.	Bajazet (Il Tamerlano), pasticcio opera ("tragedia per musica") in 3 acts, RV703: Sinfonia in F major [Part 2] 2:35
Composed by Antonio Vivaldi
Performed by Frederico Guglielmo and L'Arte Dell'Arco
Conducted by Christopher Hogwood
381.	Bajazet (Il Tamerlano), pasticcio opera ("tragedia per musica") in 3 acts, RV703: Sinfonia in F major [Part 3] 1:08
Composed by Antonio Vivaldi
Performed by Frederico Guglielmo and L'Arte Dell'Arco
Conducted by Christopher Hogwood
382.	L' Olimpiade, opera in 3 acts, RV 725: Sinfonia in C major [Part 1] 2:11
Composed by Antonio Vivaldi
Performed by Frederico Guglielmo and L'Arte Dell'Arco
Conducted by Christopher Hogwood
383.	L' Olimpiade, opera in 3 acts, RV 725: Sinfonia in C major [Part 2] 2:24
Composed by Antonio Vivaldi
Performed by Frederico Guglielmo and L'Arte Dell'Arco
Conducted by Christopher Hogwood
384.	L' Olimpiade, opera in 3 acts, RV 725: Sinfonia in C major [Part 3] 1:17
Composed by Antonio Vivaldi
Performed by Frederico Guglielmo and L'Arte Dell'Arco
Conducted by Christopher Hogwood
385.	L' Olimpiade, opera in 3 acts, RV 725: Sinfonia in C major [Part 4] 1:16
Composed by Antonio Vivaldi
Performed by Frederico Guglielmo and L'Arte Dell'Arco
Conducted by Christopher Hogwood
386.	La verità in cimento, opera in 3 acts, RV739: Sinfonia in G major [Part 1] 1:55
Composed by Antonio Vivaldi
Performed by Frederico Guglielmo and L'Arte Dell'Arco
Conducted by Christopher Hogwood
387.	La verità in cimento, opera in 3 acts, RV739: Sinfonia in G major [Part 2] 2:28
Composed by Antonio Vivaldi
Performed by Frederico Guglielmo and L'Arte Dell'Arco
Conducted by Christopher Hogwood
388.	La verità in cimento, opera in 3 acts, RV739: Sinfonia in G major [Part 3] 1:15
Composed by Antonio Vivaldi
Performed by Frederico Guglielmo and L'Arte Dell'Arco
Conducted by Christopher Hogwood
389.	Concerto for violin, strings & continuo in C minor ("Amato bene"), RV 761 9:43
Composed by Antonio Vivaldi
Performed by Frederico Guglielmo and L'Arte Dell'Arco
Conducted by Christopher Hogwood
390.	Ottone in Villa, opera in 3 acts, RV 729: Sinfonia in C major [Part 1] 2:52
Composed by Antonio Vivaldi
Performed by Frederico Guglielmo and L'Arte Dell'Arco
Conducted by Christopher Hogwood
391.	Ottone in Villa, opera in 3 acts, RV 729: Sinfonia in C major [Part 2] 2:08
Composed by Antonio Vivaldi
Performed by Frederico Guglielmo and L'Arte Dell'Arco
Conducted by Christopher Hogwood
392.	Concerto for violin, 2 flutes, 2 oboes, 2 horns & bassoon, strings & continuo in F major, RV 571 9:39
Composed by Antonio Vivaldi
Performed by Frederico Guglielmo and L'Arte Dell'Arco
Conducted by Christopher Hogwood
393.	Dorilla in Tempe (I), opera ("melodramma erioco-pastorale") in 3 acts, RV 709: Sinfonia in C major [Part 1] 1:59
Composed by Antonio Vivaldi
Performed by Frederico Guglielmo and L'Arte Dell'Arco
Conducted by Christopher Hogwood
394.	Dorilla in Tempe (I), opera ("melodramma erioco-pastorale") in 3 acts, RV 709: Sinfonia in C major [Part 2] 2:05
Composed by Antonio Vivaldi
Performed by Frederico Guglielmo and L'Arte Dell'Arco
Conducted by Christopher Hogwood
395.	Dorilla in Tempe (I), opera ("melodramma erioco-pastorale") in 3 acts, RV 709: Sinfonia in C major [Part 3] 0:42
Composed by Antonio Vivaldi
Performed by Frederico Guglielmo and L'Arte Dell'Arco
Conducted by Christopher Hogwood
396.	Farnace, opera in 3 acts, RV 711: Sinfonia in C major 1:50
Composed by Antonio Vivaldi
Performed by Frederico Guglielmo and L'Arte Dell'Arco
Conducted by Christopher Hogwood
397.	Sinfonia, for strings & continuo in G major, RV 149 6:29
Composed by Antonio Vivaldi
Performed by Frederico Guglielmo and L'Arte Dell'Arco
Conducted by Christopher Hogwood
398.	Concerto for strings & continuo in D minor, RV 128 5:01
Composed by Antonio Vivaldi
Performed by Frederico Guglielmo and L'Arte Dell'Arco
Conducted by Christopher Hogwood
399.	Giustino, opera in 3 acts, RV717: Sinfonia in G major [Part 1] 2:30
Composed by Antonio Vivaldi
Performed by Frederico Guglielmo and L'Arte Dell'Arco
Conducted by Christopher Hogwood
400.	Giustino, opera in 3 acts, RV717: Sinfonia in G major [Part 2] 3:18
Composed by Antonio Vivaldi
Performed by Frederico Guglielmo and L'Arte Dell'Arco
Conducted by Christopher Hogwood


----------



## Mirror Image

More detailed look (Part 4):

401.	Giustino, opera in 3 acts, RV717: Sinfonia in G major [Part 3] 0:46
Composed by Antonio Vivaldi
Performed by Frederico Guglielmo and L'Arte Dell'Arco
Conducted by Christopher Hogwood
402.	Sonata for cello & continuo No. 2 in F major (Six Sonatas No. 2), Op. 14/2, RV 41 9:49
Composed by Antonio Vivaldi
Performed by Anner Bylsma, Jacques Ogg and Hidemi Suzuki
403.	Sonata for cello & continuo No. 3 in A minor (Six Sonatas No. 3), Op. 14/3, RV 43 10:17
Composed by Antonio Vivaldi
Performed by Anner Bylsma, Jacques Ogg and Hidemi Suzuki
404.	Sonata for cello & continuo No. 5 in E minor (Six Sonatas No. 5), Op. 14/5, RV 40 9:40
Composed by Antonio Vivaldi
Performed by Anner Bylsma, Jacques Ogg and Hidemi Suzuki
405.	Sonata for cello & continuo No. 7 in A minor, RV 44 10:21
Composed by Antonio Vivaldi
Performed by Anner Bylsma, Jacques Ogg and Hidemi Suzuki
406.	Sonata for cello & continuo No. 9 in G minor, RV 42 11:55
Composed by Antonio Vivaldi
Performed by Anner Bylsma, Jacques Ogg and Hidemi Suzuki
407.	Sonata for cello & continuo No. 8 in E flat major, RV 39 9:25
Composed by Antonio Vivaldi
Performed by Anner Bylsma, Jacques Ogg and Hidemi Suzuki
408.	Missa Dei Filii for soloists, chorus, instruments & continuo in C major, ZWV 20 42:37
Composed by Jan Dismas Zelenka
Performed by Nancy Argenta, Michael Chance, Gordon Jones, Kammerchor Stuttgart, Christoph Prégardien and Tafelmusik Baroque Orchestra
Conducted by Frieder Bernius
409.	Litaniæ Lauretanæ "Salus infirmorum," for soloists, chorus, instruments & continuo in F major, ZWV 152 27:41
Composed by Jan Dismas Zelenka
Performed by Nancy Argenta, Michael Chance, Gordon Jones, Kammerchor Stuttgart, Christoph Prégardien and Tafelmusik Baroque Orchestra
Conducted by Frieder Bernius
410.	Hipocondrie à 7 Concertanti for 2 oboes, bassoon, 2 violins, viola & continuo in A major, ZWV 187: Movement 1 - Allegro 7:56
Composed by Jan Dismas Zelenka
Performed by Freiburg Baroque Orchestra
Conducted by Gottfried von der Goltz
411.	Concerto for solo violin, 2 horns, 2 oboes, bassoon, strings & continuo in D major 12:52
Composed by Johann Georg Pisendel
Performed by Freiburg Baroque Orchestra
Conducted by Gottfried von der Goltz
412.	Concerto à 8 Concertanti for oboe, bassoon, 2 violins, viola, cello & continuo in G major, ZWV 186 15:55
Composed by Jan Dismas Zelenka
Performed by Freiburg Baroque Orchestra
Conducted by Gottfried von der Goltz
413.	Sonata da chiesa for strings, 2 oboes & continuo in C minor 3:44
Composed by Johann Georg Pisendel
Performed by Freiburg Baroque Orchestra
Conducted by Gottfried von der Goltz
414.	Simphonie à 8 Concertanti for 2 oboes, bassoon, 2 violins, viola, cello & continuo in A minor, ZWV 189 23:17
Composed by Jan Dismas Zelenka
Performed by Freiburg Baroque Orchestra
Conducted by Gottfried von der Goltz


----------



## Elgarian

Mirror Image said:


> I'm not a Baroque fan by stretch of the word, but I saw this set:


Just to clarify, we already have an ongoing thread devoted to this box set, as I mentioned in my earlier post. You can find it here.


----------



## Mirror Image

Ah, I see, but I think it's nice for poster of this thread to see what's inside of the box set. I'm just trying to help him/her out and give them a suggestion, which hasn't been given yet.


----------



## jhar26

I think that Monteverdi is definitely one of the great baroque composers, even though he's maybe not quite as popular as some of the later ones. But he's basically the first composer of genius from the baroque era in my opinion. I would recommend his opera _L'Orfeo_, Monteverdi's first and the oldest surviving opera in history. The only two operas that preceded it had recitative only. Knowing that he practically invented the genre while composing it makes this masterpiece all the more impressive.










....or if you prefer DVD's when it comes to opera, try this one....










A lesser known composer who's often overlooked, but who's very good indeed is Zelenka. Try this 3-cd set of his orchestral works and you're unlikely to be disappointed....










For Telemann, get a hold of this super cheap but very good 4-cd set of the complete _Tafelmusik_ which is regarded by many as his most important collection of works....


----------



## xJuanx

Weston said:


> Pachelbel? Not in my opinion.
> 
> People seem to gravitate toward the end of the baroque era, but let's not dismiss the long earlier period with some fantastic composers.
> 
> Claudio Monteverdi
> Henrich Schutz (hey, I'm too lazy to get the two dots over the "u")
> Archangelo Corelli
> Jan Pieterszoon Sweelinck
> Girolamo Frescobaldi
> 
> Some of my favorites from the later period:
> 
> Domenico Scarlatti - sounds like no one else before or after.
> Georg Phillip Telemann - possibly the most prolific composer ever.
> Jean-Philippe Rameau - said to be a bit unpleasant, his music is far from it. The Dardanus suite locked me into baroque for a couple of decades.
> 
> I'll stop there, though I have many more.


I agree about Pachelbel; I think he hasn't delivered an important amount of work as composers like Bach or Telemann. But the popularity of his Kanon, is what leads to think he was perhaps a crucial baroque composer.


----------



## Rasa

I'm a big fan of Carissimi


----------



## Weston

jhar26 said:


> I would recommend his opera _L'Orfeo_, Monteverdi's first and the oldest surviving opera in history.


I can heartily second that DVD endorsement.

For pure listening I get an even bigger thrill from _Vespro della beata vergine_ (a.k.a The 1610 Vespers, or _Vêpres de la Vierge_). I get a chill up my spine in almost any version I hear. The long phrases and voice leading, while firmly rooted in the traditions of sacred music, still seem a little unpredictable to me today. They seem to wander astray momentarily until you think, "Where is he going with this phrase?" But then of course he brings it back home in the following phrase. He must have driven people nuts in his day.


----------



## nefigah

xJuanx said:


> I agree about Pachelbel; I think he hasn't delivered an important amount of work as composers like Bach or Telemann. But the popularity of his Kanon, is what leads to think he was perhaps a crucial baroque composer.


Actually, I'd recommend his organ works, which are quite rockin'.


----------



## Bgroovy2

Yes, the reason I mentioned Pachelbel was because of the popularity of Kannon. It's one of those peices that most people recognize even if they have no knowledge of music, kind of like Beethoven's fifth or nineth. Gotta love those Looney Tunes!


----------



## Blumerang

Hm, not sure why no one have mentioned Boismortier and Weiss. I think that they have to be a part of any serious (or essential) baroque collection.


----------



## bdelykleon

Weston said:


> I can heartily second that DVD endorsement.
> 
> For pure listening I get an even bigger thrill from _Vespro della beata vergine_ (a.k.a The 1610 Vespers, or _Vêpres de la Vierge_). I get a chill up my spine in almost any version I hear. The long phrases and voice leading, while firmly rooted in the traditions of sacred music, still seem a little unpredictable to me today. They seem to wander astray momentarily until you think, "Where is he going with this phrase?" But then of course he brings it back home in the following phrase. He must have driven people nuts in his day.


I saw this staging live in Barcelona. This is a great recording, and the staging is beautiful. But I would recommend another recording, this one:










A film is more interesting to see at home than a stage scene, and the singers a little better, I prefer SAvall's reading, but overall I prefer Harnoncourt-Ponelle.

I'm a big fan of Monteverdi, and would recommend also this recording:










The Madrigals are a little harder to love, but the recompense is very high. Adro Avvampo, Il Combattimento di Tancredi e Clorinda, Il lamento della Ninfa, are one of the most beautiful pieces ever written.


----------



## periodinstrumentfan

Here's a list of some lesser-knowns... w/ youtube links for you to sample. These are mostly German, Bohemian/Czhec, French, English and Italian composers from the Mid-Baroque Stylus Phantasticus to the High Baroque / Late Baroque period. *Pls click "more info" to find out more of the album... enjoy relistening !!! 

Heinrich Ignaz Franz von BIBER - Sonata Representativa (sonata representatio avium - the Nightingale, the Cuckoo, the Frog, the Cock and Hen, the Quail, the Cat, the Musketeer's March) 




E major sonata - 




Biber's 15 Mystery Sonatas in Scordatura - Sonata 1 - The Annunciation (in normal violin tuning) in C 




Jean-Ferry Rebel - Les Elémens - Le Cahos (the elements, chaos) a "shocking" composition at the time (1737)
The Palladian Ensemble - 




Goëbel & Musica Antiqua Köln - 




The Academy of Ancient Music - 




Johann Heinrich Schmelzer -
Vnarvm Fidivm, Sonata Qvarta - 




La Mattacina 




Cuckoo - 




Nicola Matteis - diverse bizzarie sopra la vecchia sarabanda

version by Rachel Podger - 




version by Amandine Beyer 




Violin Ayres & pieces - 




Buxtehude violin sonata in B flat Major 




Pisendel

Tartini - devil's trille w/o basso continuo 



by Miss Banchini - 




Corelli - Christmas Concerto 



The English Concert - 




Uccellini - la Bergamasca 




Ariosti Viola d'Amore Sonata in E minor 




Ariosti Viola d'Amore Sonata in G minor 




Pietro Locatelli - his famous op. 3 - no. 1 in D 




Locatelli sonata No. 4 Op. 8 in C 




Locatelli violin sonata No. 5 in G - Allegro 




Michel Corrette - organ concerto 




Georg Muffat - Chaconne 




Marin Marais - Le Tableau de l'Opération de la Taille (chart of a waist operation [blader stone operation]) 




Marin Marais - Le Jeu du Volant (badminton game) 




Pergolesi - 




Jean-Marie LeClaire - op. 9 violin sonata 




Pandolfi - 




Henry Purcell - fantasia upon a ground 




Zelenka - Hypochondriac 



Hasse

Telemann - Tree Frogs - 




Chedeville - 




Triemer

Besozzi

Cazzati

Monsieur de Sainte-Colombe - Concert à Deux Violes Esgales «Le Retour» [concert for two equal violes "the return"] 




Cavalli 




Stradella

Francesco Maria Veracini capriccio in A
by Miss Wallfisch - 




by Mr. Holloway - 




Veracini menuet 




Veracini cotillion 




Veracini Toccata- Adagio, E Come Sta-Presto-Adagio 




Jean-Philippe Rameau - La Lapoplinière


----------



## periodinstrumentfan

Here's a pre-Bach Passacaglia ... 




*Herr Goëbel playing Biber von Bibern *


----------

